#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-16
<PabloRubianes> que haces virusuy yo jugando con el server de macho
<virusuy> que dice
<virusuy> cargando el ipod con bad religion 
<virusuy> y mandandome una pizzita
<PabloRubianes> jajaja 
<PabloRubianes> yo luchando con esto... estuve como 20 min para darme cuenta que no tenia el auto eth0 por lo que no podia conectarme a internet con la porqueria esta
<virusuy_> jajajaja
<virusuy_> que le andas instalando?
<PabloRubianes> ahora lo deje quiero actualizando todo
<virusuy_> ahi va
<PabloRubianes> igual meti configuradas de openssh y ftp
<PabloRubianes> jodiendo jodiendo nunca habia hecho nada de esot
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<virusuy_> esta bueno porque aprendes
<virusuy_> PabloRubianes: mirate como hacer chroot en un ftp
<virusuy_> esta bueno
<virusuy_> y es un toque con vsftp
<PabloRubianes> virusuy_, tengo que ver como configuro el vsftp porque anda pal culo
<virusuy_> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> ups dije cola por aca
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<virusuy_> jajaj
<libertcharrua> buenasnochessss
<PabloRubianes> buenas buenas libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> como estas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien vos libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> acá viendo futurama
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien
<selina2> saludos de diego de miami
<PabloRubianes> saludosl me fui a la cucha
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-17
<danielmato> buenas noches
<EduardoR> Hola 
<virusuy_> EduardoR: 0/
<EduardoR> hola hola
<EduardoR> ta quieta la coas
<EduardoR> cosa*
<virusuy_> pah, muy
<PabloRubianes> hola
<EduardoR> cri cri
<PabloRubianes> que tal EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> como termino el jardinfest???
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> nada del otro mundo
<EduardoR> tranquilito como se esperaba
<EduardoR> tenés las fotos?
<EduardoR> no podés publicarlas?
<PabloRubianes> no lleve camara yo
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> las estoy esperando para el planet
<EduardoR> y de quien era?
<PabloRubianes> daniel
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo
<virusuy_> PabloRubianes: quedé engranado con ese zotac
<PabloRubianes> yo tambien
<PabloRubianes> no se puede mostrar eso che
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> que dice magu42 
<PabloRubianes> aca esta virusuy_ que me tuvo todo el dia mostrandome una zotac mini que nos tiene babeando
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes ?
<magu42> zotac mini ,  ni idea
<PabloRubianes> en un nettop... con control remoto y todo
<PabloRubianes> para poner media center
<magu42> guau
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que es chico
<PabloRubianes> sino es lo mismo que una torre
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer
<magu42> ok´s
<virusuy_> que haces magu42
<virusuy_> hoy estuvimos con Rubianes, como 2 nerds que somos
<virusuy_> hablando toda la jornada laboral de eso
<magu42> buscando en la web que es ese zotac
<magu42> esto
<magu42> http://www.nnet.com.uy/productos/productos_masinfo.php?id=2078&secc=productos
<magu42> ?
<virusuy_> magu42: no
<virusuy_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFglM_poYc4
<virusuy_> el que tu pusiste es similar
<magu42> viendo....
<virusuy_> necesito vender las 2 teles de casa, urgente !!1
<magu42> para comprar el zotac?
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> cuando dejarás de patear los cables virusuy 
<magu42> holas libertcharrua 
<virusuy> magu42: se autosuicido el quassel
<magu42> jajajaja
<libertcharrua> buenas magu42 
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> virusuy, hay otra manera de suicidarse que nos ea autopropulsada?
<virusuy> libertcharrua: buen punto
<magu42> jeeje 
<libertcharrua> acá oyendo a justin bieber cantar let it be de the beatles
<libertcharrua> haora oyendo a dolina
<magu42> tenia que ser uruguayo para encontrarle el pelo al huevo
<libertcharrua> pienso y repienso
<libertcharrua> y todos los huevos que he visto  son calvos
<libertcharrua> salvo los mormones
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> 00:07<libertcharrua> acá oyendo a justin bieber cantar let it be de the beatles !!!!!!!!!!!
<libertcharrua> si magu42 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ lo que estés consumiendo , dejalo  ya!!!!!!!!!!!
<magu42> sea lo que sea
<magu42> si es leche , tirala toda
<libertcharrua> canta bien el guacho no se por que le dan tanto palo
<libertcharrua> encima esa la hizo con carlos santana
<libertcharrua> y al que insulte a santana le pego
<magu42> santana +1
<virusuy_> oh
<virusuy_> no se habia caido
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> se habia "guardado"
<virusuy_> .-D
<virusuy_> :-D
<magu42> terminé de ver el video del zotac  virusuy_  , lindo chiche , la verdad
<virusuy_> magu42: esta muy lindo, la verdad
<virusuy_> le podes instalar un ubuntu ahi
<virusuy_> o lo que quieras
<magu42> sep
<libertcharrua> link please que será zotac
<virusuy_> reproduce videos de 1080p
<magu42> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFglM_poYc4
<magu42> ese chiche un teclado , mouse y led a gusto , y listo
<virusuy_> sep
<virusuy_> es la idea
<virusuy_> LCD nomas
<magu42> notese que dije led
<virusuy_> de 32'
<virusuy_> le meto eso como HTPC
<virusuy_> ademas tiene 2 usb 3.0
<virusuy_> y 1 eSATA
<virusuy_> le podes conectar un HD externo
<virusuy_> mas grande si queres
<virusuy_> consume lo mismo o menos que una notebook
<virusuy_> lo dejo como download center
<virusuy_> 24x7 bajando
<magu42> mi hermano compró un led de 22´´  y la verdad que se ven increibles
<virusuy_> si?
<magu42> mejor que mi lcd de 22
<virusuy_> yo e visto el LCD de 32 de Carlos Gutierrez y esta muy lindo
<magu42> no calientan y consumen 20 w
<magu42> el lcd mio consume 65 o 70  no recuerdo exacto
<magu42> y no lo voy a dar vuelta ahora  jaja
<virusuy_> jjajaj
<virusuy_> de cuanto es tu LCD?
 * virusuy_ esta feliz porque ahora usa android :-D
<magu42> viewsonic de 22 , el que estaba en flisol virusuy_ 
<libertcharrua> yo también virusuy_  con mi sony ericson x8
<magu42> en que tenés android virusuy_ ?
<virusuy_> libertcharrua: :-D
<libertcharrua> encontré el triple triad para android jeje
<virusuy_> 2.1
<libertcharrua> aunqe eso solo tiene sentido para los fans de final fantasy 8
<virusuy_> mañan tengo que comprar chip 3g
<virusuy_> porqu quiero usar BAM
<virusuy_> que canjeas dinero por megas
<magu42> virusuy_⟿ en que !!  no cual!!
<libertcharrua> ah hoy un cliente apareció con una remera de final fantasy 7 no podia creerlo
<virusuy_> ahh
<virusuy_> jajaja
<virusuy_> magu42: en el celular
<virusuy_> huawei u8100-7
<magu42> no andan con chiquitas uds  dos!!!
<virusuy_> jajaja
<virusuy_> esta lindo
<virusuy_> es la gama mas baja de huawei
<virusuy_> pero rinde y rinde
<magu42> ya lo creo
<virusuy_> ademas estoy usando evernote
<virusuy_> para tener notas entre mi note y el cel
<virusuy_> entonces las puedo consultar/actualizar por web
<magu42> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<libertcharrua> PabloRubianes, como anda ud
<PabloRubianes> con ganas de comprar un zotac
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<virusuy_> saben lo que anda bien y ya lo dijo helius
<virusuy_> el reconocimiento de voz
<virusuy_> anda espectacular
<magu42> otro que tire y pegue
<EduardoR> hola volví
<EduardoR> Zotac es la marca de mi tarjeta de video
<virusuy_> EduardoR: si, hacen mothers y video
<EduardoR> creo que hablan de ZBox
<virusuy_> EduardoR: exacto
<virusuy_> MiniPC ad10plus
<virusuy_> para ser mas especificos
<virusuy_> en el log hay un video del unboxing
<virusuy_> y si se fijan hay videos de boxee corriendo en el , tirando 1080p
<virusuy_> como si nada
<EduardoR> pinta lindo
<EduardoR> mejor que el cubito de capeluto :P
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<virusuy_> PabloRubianes: No te imaginas como encara usar grooveshark desde android
<PabloRubianes> jajaja me imagino
<virusuy_> EduardoR: lo que le da tremendo plus al zotac es el control remoto
<virusuy_> y bueno, que tiene ademas gigabit lan
<virusuy_> y wifi /b/g/n
<virusuy_> y 2 usb 3.0
<virusuy_> y el consumo general del equipo es bajo
<EduardoR> Yo tengo de una tarjeta capturadora de TV, pero no lo aguanté con pilas ni una semana
<PabloRubianes> virusuy_, el control tiene tecla de windows...
<virusuy_> pfff
<PabloRubianes> baja puntos eso
<virusuy_> le pongo el pegotin de ubuntu papa!!
<EduardoR> jejejejeje
<virusuy_> el que tiene EduardoR, o los oficiales de Canonical
<virusuy_> EduardoR: el pegotin de kubuntu ya esta en mi laptop .. GRACIAS :-D
<EduardoR> Ya tengo otro ubuntero desde 5.04 para uno de aquellos
<PabloRubianes> virusuy_, despues de ver el video.... me parece que me lo voy a comprar ma;ana
<EduardoR> pidió camiseta desde el interior, no se exactamente donde
<virusuy_> SI ?
<virusuy_> PabloRubianes: ?
<virusuy_> yo quiero primero el LCD
<PabloRubianes> jaja no tanto pero entro en la lista de cosas unitiles pero geniales para comprar
<EduardoR> hablando de pegotines.. nada . solo eso 
<virusuy_> tengo que vender mis dos teles
<virusuy_> EduardoR: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/401258_3095282460986_1231802715_3390015_710986302_n.jpg
<virusuy_> :-D
<virusuy_> haceme acuerdo de la proxima reunion darte 30 pesos
<EduardoR> yo hoy destruí una HP de esas con 4 particiones.
<EduardoR> Pero al final corrí recuperación completa y volvió el maldito 7 y las 4 particiones 
<EduardoR> cool ese pegotín de KDE   :)
<EduardoR> te estaba esperando
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ me trajeron la mg2 , la prendí , y ahora tiene hasta mayo 2012   , no entiendo ese TD  como funciona
<magu42> ya la arreglé 
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> dicen que lo mejor es borrar windows, crear extendida y correr recuperación, asi lo copia al C: en la logica
<EduardoR> te dije el servidor de Theft Deterrent está loco
<magu42> la cara de la dueña  , un poema , no entendia nada
<magu42> yo tampoco  jajaja
<EduardoR> es el IP, casi seguro. Debe haber IPs que no deben estar habilitados 
<EduardoR> volviendo al tema HP con 4 particiones, la cosa está fea
<EduardoR> tendría que romper algo, no hay vuelta
<magu42> ;)
<EduardoR> HP tiene un foro muy interesante
<EduardoR> http://h30467.www3.hp.com/t5/Windows-7-y-otros-sistemas/Problema-con-particiones-de-f%C3%A1brica-como-reducir-el-n%C3%BAmero-de/td-p/160873
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, tenes el svg del logo de uruguay para mandarmelo ahora....?
<EduardoR> creo que si
<EduardoR> el logo UBUNTU:UY
<PabloRubianes> lo necesito para el sitio del ubucon
<EduardoR> ese?
<PabloRubianes> si ese
<PabloRubianes> el comun fondo transparente
<EduardoR> va a Pablo Rubianes <pablorubianes(a)gmail.com>
<PabloRubianes> genial
<EduardoR> en blanco y en naranja
<PabloRubianes> toy viendo como los paso a png para poner en la pagina?
<EduardoR> en negro uno y naranja el otro
<PabloRubianes> el de letra negra no lo tenes?
<EduardoR> con inkscape
<EduardoR> fueron los dos en uno
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> ya lo intale
<PabloRubianes> instale
<EduardoR> netra negra?
<EduardoR> letra, estamos fatal
<EduardoR> ambos con letras negras
<EduardoR> aunque es una estupidez, un click abajo y lo pasás a cualquier color
<PabloRubianes> pera que me fijo
<EduardoR> que necesitás hacer?
<EduardoR> si lo vas a combinar con una foto
<PabloRubianes> el segundo era el que queria
<PabloRubianes> me sirve
<EduardoR> importar la foto y bajala una capa
<EduardoR> y el otro queda arriba
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ta de dos colores
<PabloRubianes> el uy negro y el ubuntu gris
<PabloRubianes> :S
 * virusuy_ sigue engranado con la zotac
<EduardoR> guau, ni lo había notado
<EduardoR> es verdad, pero solo el que tiene naranja
<EduardoR> el otro es 100% negro ;)
<PabloRubianes> si ya lo toy arregando 
<PabloRubianes> y el naranja no es naranja ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> pera que te mando el modificado
<PabloRubianes> asi queda
<EduardoR> si, los naranjas siempre los veo distintos
<PabloRubianes> ahi te mande lo que quedo
<PabloRubianes> con naranja ubuntu #dd4814
<PabloRubianes> de la design de canonical saque el color
<EduardoR> que hiciste!!!???
<EduardoR> destruiste el CoF
<EduardoR> de donde lo vectorizastes?
<EduardoR> hay un logo arriba del otro
<magu42> nas noches
<EduardoR> tenias que cambiarle el color, no pintarlo a mano alzada
<EduardoR> y el tero quedó como paloma
<EduardoR> te envié , el otro tiralo
<PabloRubianes> puse el balde
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> bueno bueno... anda a programar con cvs vos....
<PabloRubianes> cada uno hace lo que puede
<EduardoR> jeje, todo bien
<PabloRubianes> bueno ma;ana termino eso y se lo mando a unimix y a vos a ver que les parece
<EduardoR> si, cada uno en lo que mas le gusta :P
<PabloRubianes> saludos me voy a dormir
<ubuntero99> hola q es esto?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-18
<francomar_88> hola para todos, esta es mi primera vez en el canal de chat
<magu42> hola francomar_88 
<francomar_88> se pueden preguntar dudas en este chat?
<magu42> claro
<francomar_88> hasta qué hora es el chat? porque me tengo que ir por un rato
<magu42> no hay hora , a veces hay gente , a veces no 
<magu42> hay un para que entran como a las 00:00
<francomar_88> impecable, trato de no demorar porque me interesaría hacer unas preguntas.. gracias
<magu42> un par*
 * virusuy se piensa cambiar su nick a zotac
<onix> buenas noches...
<magu42> virusuy⟿ quedó envenenado con el zotac  jajaja
<virusuy> magu42: como andas?
<virusuy> si, la verdad que si
<magu42> bien y vos virusuy ?
<virusuy> magu42: tranqui...escuchando a los 4 dioses de liverpool
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> Octopus Garden, para ser mas especifico
<PabloRubianes> todos queremos zotac
<magu42> que raro me suena ver gente de tu edad escuchando musica de mi epoca
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: jajaja
<magu42> no cualquier musica claro
<virusuy> magu42: los beatles no tienen edad
<magu42> el otro dia me cruze con un pibe con la camiseta de pulse de pink floyd
<PabloRubianes> magu42, y yo que tengo a jethro tull al mango aca...
<virusuy> uhhh
<PabloRubianes> tengo que comprar una para ir a ver al roger 
<PabloRubianes> el 10 de marzo toy en river
<virusuy> en la oficina los viernes yo hago "la rocola" a las 18hrs, los que se quedan pueden elegir temas y yo lo busco en grooveshark
<virusuy> y la otra vez metimos unos jethro
<magu42> evidentemente la musica buena no tiene epoca , y el que gusta de lo bueno llega al mismo lugar
<PabloRubianes> magu42, claro... con virusuy le metemos a trotsky a full
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<virusuy> CLARO
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo... hora de comer
<virusuy> los 4 de montevideo
<virusuy> los mejores
<magu42> trotsky +1
<virusuy> hoy de mañana en la oficina meti un poco de los estomagos
<virusuy> mas que nada hijos del imperio
<virusuy> medio paradojico, debido al lugar, no ?
<virusuy> jajajaj
<magu42> los estomagos  pahhhhh
<virusuy> tremenda banda
<virusuy> torturador, que tema por dios
<magu42> estoy pensando en el año , pero ni me acuerdo  jajaja
<virusuy> y
<virusuy> 86?
<virusuy> fue post dictadura
<virusuy> ??
<magu42> uhhh  ,  puede ser
<virusuy> me suena 86
<virusuy> Los Estómagos fue un grupo de rock uruguayo, surgido en el año 1983, su última actuación fue el 25 de agosto de 1989. Fue uno de los principales grupos de la movida de rock uruguayo post-dictadura.
<magu42> google +1
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> estomagos 84 - 89
<virusuy> que poco 
<virusuy> y que tanto
<virusuy> no ?
<PabloRubianes> parece que se juntan para un toque
<virusuy> naaaaaaaa
<virusuy> me estas jodiendo ?
<virusuy> donde escuchaste eso ?
<PabloRubianes> peluffo dijo que el no tiene problemas
<PabloRubianes> en oceano
<virusuy> pah como estaria
<PabloRubianes> que tiene que hablar parodi con el que se fue
<virusuy> yo iria, porque es ir a ver historia del rock nacional
<PabloRubianes> igual solo un dia
<virusuy> mira
<virusuy> van a llenar
<PabloRubianes> eso que no lo hagan en la trastienda
<virusuy> pero como paso con el toque de los 17 años de buitres
<virusuy> que tky toco torturador
<PabloRubianes> porque se arma lio
<virusuy> y nadie agito
<virusuy> no se si viste el dvd
<virusuy> cuando toca trotsk torturador nadie agita
<virusuy> re quietos todos
<virusuy> porque toda la gente fan de buitres, no tiene ni idea quienes fueron los esotmagos
<virusuy> ojo, siempre hay excepciones
<PabloRubianes> es que la gente de estomagos no es la de buitres
<virusuy> y no, porque los estomagos son del 83
<PabloRubianes> ahora si... brb
<virusuy> y el promedio de edad de los fan de buitres es mucho mas grande
<magu42> bueno....
<virusuy> magu42 vos en esa epoca eras de escuchar rock ?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ soy de escuchar rock
<virusuy> dios salve a Rivero : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKA6OTTfuco
<magu42> naci con el rock
<magu42> entré al liceo en el 75 junto con los más grandes , después todo kk
<magu42> al blues y al jazz se llega después de escuchar musica por 30 años
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> no se explica no se enseña no se impone ,,,,,    se llega
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> :)
<virusuy> es verdad
<virusuy> un saladito rivero che
<magu42> Rivero en otro estilo pero llega al minimalismo de BB King por ej
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<virusuy> me hubiera gustado vivr en la epoca del tango
<virusuy> ahi habia valores
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ el pibe que estaba en el evento , que hacia preguntas increibles , amigo tuyo??
<virusuy> magu42: cual fue la mas increible ?
<magu42> dejame pensar v
<libertcharrua> buenas nochess
<libertcharrua> com están
<libertcharrua> de que charlan?
<magu42> parecia un troll en vivo y en directo ,  llegué a pensar que nos estaba cargando
<magu42> hola libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> hola magu42 
<libertcharrua> y cia
<virusuy> un botija
<virusuy> chico, no se, 15
<magu42> si ese 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, bo pero no se me dio cosa el botija
<PabloRubianes> y me lo fume
<PabloRubianes> pero estaba medio complicado...
<magu42> a PabloRubiane  canonizarlo yá 
<PabloRubianes> mas o menos
<magu42> me sacó un par de veces , te juro que pensé que nos estaba trolleando , después vi que era tonto nomás
<magu42> y me calmé
<libertcharrua> jajaja que hice ahora
<magu42> ud nada libertcharrua 
<magu42> nada malo al menos
<magu42> creo
<libertcharrua> che cunado paso eso
<PabloRubianes> jaja no eran de la utu
<PabloRubianes> los 2
<PabloRubianes> eran amigos 
<magu42> el sabado , un chiquilin haciendo preguntas del estilo " que linux es mejor?  "
<PabloRubianes> pero no se nada de ellos igual ya los habia visto como habras notado fue el que se gano la remera posta la ultima fiesta en montevideo
<magu42> ahhhhhhhh    claro , de ahi   lo tenia !!!!
<magu42> entonces de octubre hasta acá , no aprendió nada  jajaja
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> se ve que no
<PabloRubianes> de abril
<magu42> y bué , hay de todo , muy conocedores  y pintorescos como Helius hasta ese pibe , hay que divertirse y aprender algo , de ser posible
<magu42> de abril??   peor!!  jaja
<magu42> que mal que está la UTU !!
<PabloRubianes> si ta salada
<PabloRubianes> anda a saber si esta en la utu ya
<PabloRubianes> tenia mucha tinta de botija
<virusuy> tinta de botija
<virusuy> que lo pario, que terminologia PabloRubianes
<magu42> al menos tiene interés 
<PabloRubianes> pinta
<PabloRubianes> pinta
<PabloRubianes> perdon!!!
<virusuy> ahhh
<virusuy> che, les cuento que sigo embobado con android
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, anda a comprarte una billetera y hablamos :P
<virusuy> bille que ?
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> esperen
<libertcharrua> echale la culpa a android
<magu42> uhhh
<virusuy> miren esto señores
<virusuy> atentisssssssss
<virusuy> atentis
 * virusuy va a ir a comprar su chip 3g mañana :-D
<virusuy> peren que instale la app
<magu42> lindo clavo te vas a comprar virusuy 
<virusuy> magu42: no
<virusuy> 3g prepago
<virusuy> odio los contratos
<magu42> tengo mi viejo 3g que era libre y con contrato , ahora prepago , un afano!!!!
<magu42> solo cuando me voy para afuera y no cacho un wifi a mano
<magu42> mejor ponele una tarjeta usb wifi , si se la banca el android , no sé 
<virusdroid> hola muchachos
<virusdroid> Como están?
<magu42> ah  pero funciona y todo!!
<virusdroid> claro que si
<magu42> por la ip veo que tiene wifi , mirá
<magu42> que modernos los antiguos decia Mafalda
<virusdroid> exacto
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> si yo entre de mi tablet hace tiempo
<PabloRubianes> despues no probe mas
<virusdroid> con 3g puedo conectarme desde la calle
<virusdroid> :-P 
<magu42> y por que M no llevaste ese chiche el sabado para deleitarnos?
<PabloRubianes> con el wap tambien
<magu42> mal virusuy
<virusdroid> porque lo compre ayer:-) 
<PabloRubianes> del nokia que tenia una vez pude
<magu42> te salvaste  jajajajaja
<virusdroid> mmm
<virusdroid> si
<PabloRubianes> che ma;ana tendriamos que bajar el sitio por sopa no?
<PabloRubianes> hay que decirle a eduardor
<magu42> google se suma  
<virusdroid> me voy, saludos
<magu42> las dos O   son un cartelito que dico stop sopa
<magu42> que dice*
<virusuy> que lindo mi amigo virusdroid
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> si algo hay que hacer
<magu42> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2012/01/google-tambien-utilizara-manana-su-pagina-de-inicio-para-protestar-contra-ley-sopa/
<PabloRubianes> magu42, viste que ubuntu forums alguien pidio ayuda en el subforo de uruguay ya?
<PabloRubianes> y nadie le respondio
<PabloRubianes> como es eso...
<magu42> no he entrado , no me deja logear con mi cuenta de launchpad
<PabloRubianes> te tiene que dejar
<PabloRubianes> eso anda bien
<magu42> si , eso pensaba yó
<magu42> fui a mi cuenta de lp  pensando que le habia errado a la contraseña . pero no
<PabloRubianes> estoy escuando el solo de guitarra que le da de comer a todos los solos de gutarra y me voy a las manos en defenza de confortably numb
<magu42> ni siquiera veo la pregunta , donde andaré ??
<magu42> confortably numb  +1
<PabloRubianes> magu42,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1909474
<PabloRubianes> creo tirando de atrevido es que no tiene permisos en windows para instalar 
<magu42> linda preguntita como para arrancar jaja
<magu42> de wubi ni idea 
<PabloRubianes> ya le respondi
<PabloRubianes> pero esto demuestra una cosa!!! alguien que no sabe ni como instalar ubuntu pudo preguntar en ubuntu forums
<PabloRubianes> asi que tan complicado no es...
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> y ya se que no tiene nada que ver pero ta....
<magu42> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> tengo razon y punto
<PabloRubianes> o los kickeo a todos
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> nadie vio el video re divertido del "Sudo rm / -rf" ?
<PabloRubianes> hacer pelota todo en 3 min
<magu42> realmente te deja hacerlo?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> busca en youtube
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro... saludos a todos!! ma;ana no creo que me conecte pero nos vemos el jueves para al reunion del ubucon
<PabloRubianes> es aca
<PabloRubianes> chau
<magu42> mi unica duda es como llegó ese flaco a ubuntu forums , un misterio  jajaja
<magu42> lastima que pablo se fué , me hubiese gustado decirle que ubuntu forums APESTA!!!!!!
<magu42> ahora lo entendí , pero igual  APESTA , que poco intuitivo que es 
<virusuy> jajajaj
<virusuy> como por fuera
<virusuy> me parece hipnotizante
<virusuy> el sonido de la intro de octopus garden
<virusuy> de los beatles
<magu42> virusuy  conociendo lo mejor de la musica  , los 60´s     :)
<virusuy> puff
<virusuy> creo que los beatles es de todos los tiempos
<virusuy> si no fuera por los beatles, esto  seria distinto
<virusuy> de las pocas banda que la droga les hizo bien
<magu42> los 60´s fué la mejor epoca de la musica , despues vino el punk y a la M armonia  jaja
<magu42> cuatro notas y dale
<dylan66> los beatles lomas grande
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> magu42: 
<magu42> virusuy
<virusuy> el punk llego justo a tiempo
<dylan66> esa la cantaba ringo
<virusuy> dylan66: es de ringo si
<virusuy> magu42: todo bien con hendrix y zeppelin
<virusuy> dioses mal
<virusuy> pero el punk vino a mostrar que n precisas ser un salado para tocar rock
<virusuy> y los pistols demostraron qeu se cagaban en todo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ te voy a prensentar a un amigo saxofonista que sabe de musica en serio , y ahi te veo  :)
<virusuy> magu42: sabra de musica
<virusuy> de rock no se
<virusuy> cosas distintas magu42
<magu42> el punk no es rock 
<virusuy> claramente
<virusuy> rock fue un decir
<dylan66> viste las escenas de let it be
<magu42> el punk no es nada 
<dylan66> cuando la tocan con george
<magu42> solo show
<virusuy> nah
<virusuy> que punk escuchaste vos ?
<dylan66> a octopus garden
<virusuy> pistols nomas?
<magu42> todo
<virusuy> dylan66: sip
<virusuy> trmendo
<dylan66> ringo al piano jajaj
<dylan66> john en la bateria
<virusuy> magu42: entonces no podes decir que es puro show
<virusuy> yo tengo pocos toques punk
<virusuy> y pocos toques de otros generos
<magu42> yá se 
<virusuy> te puedo decir que la energia que hay arriba de un escenario punk, sea adelante de 4 mil ipesronas, o de 20 , es algo muy salado
<magu42> no te trolleo sin saber de tu aficción  jaja
<virusuy> no a se
<virusuy> ya se 
<dylan66> tocas la guitarra virusuy?
<virusuy> dylan66: nop
<dylan66> ahhh
<virusuy> bateria
<virusuy> bah
<virusuy> careteaba en la bateria
<dylan66> y ahora no?
<dylan66> yo hago ruido en bayeria y guitarra
<dylan66> bateria
<virusuy> http://youtu.be/QM-jkRxU7P0
<virusuy> esos fueron uno de los primeros ensayos
<virusuy> mis platillos estaban destrozados
<virusuy> los tiempos arrancaron bien, despues se me fueron al carajo, aunque parezca facil, es muy complicado mantener el tiempo tocando asi
<virusuy> plus, era re tarde y estaba re cansado
<dylan66> esta bueno
<dylan66> tiene mucha velocidad el tema
<dylan66> que bateria es
<dylan66> ?
<dylan66> yo tengo una perl
<dylan66> pearl
<virusuy> es una pearl
<virusuy> no se el modelo exacto
<virusuy> es de la sala de ensayo
<dylan66> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liKJEnqIIoQ&context=C311b9f8ADOEgsToPDskKf51t3HmQJUESmUeud3-VC
<dylan66> yo grabe eso 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ el plato de tu izquierda la flamea un pedazo?
<virusuy> exacto
<virusuy> :-D
<dylan66> un cover de slow down
<dylan66> la bateria es con hydrogen
<dylan66> lo otro es lo tocado
<dylan66> es  grabado asi nomas con audacity
<dylan66> y para los efectos rakarrack
<magu42> AGUANTE EL ROCK   
<magu42> nas
<ubuntero> ?
<Naudy> Buenas noches a todos
<dylan66> buenas noches
<Naudy> hola dylan66 , DEcheverriS , ubuntulog2 , unimix 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-19
<dylan66> todo bien
<Naudy> +1
<dylan66> me alegro
<virusdroid> buenas
<magu42> hola
<virusdroid> que se cuenta?
<magu42> todo bien 
<magu42> vos , jugando con el chiche nuevo jeje
<magu42> virusdroid⟿ vos te acordás que el año pasado cuando puse el router por primera vez , hablamos que no se podia ver la ip publica desde la pc , habia que ir al router???
<magu42> o no fué contigo?
<virusdroid> puede ser así
<virusdroid> si
<magu42> pues se puede :)
<magu42> probá esto  ,    wget -qO- ifconfig.me/ip
<hackdark> SEÑORITAS....
<hackdark> Llego el tio...
<hackdark> EduardoR, buenas
<EduardoR> hola hola, como anda la SOPA?
<hackdark> Como PIPA
<hackdark> todo tranquilo???
<EduardoR> como dijo uno: tiene 2 diferencias: la P por la S y la I por la O
<EduardoR> parece que se fueron a dormir la gende de aqui...
<EduardoR> demasiado activismo los agotó
<hackdark> Se... Perdon, PIPA la que tengo prendida , er00r del tio...
<EduardoR> jeje
<hackdark> Se fueron che? manga de ....
<hackdark> magu42 !!!
<hackdark> magu42, nene!!!
<EduardoR> tenemos que reactivar lo del reparto de CD y stickers
<hackdark> Si, pero no respondiste mas...
<magu42> hackdark⟿ que hacés loco!!!
<magu42> todo bien?
<EduardoR> con el hacheo, y posterior apagón del ISP, nos tuvimos que poner a laburar en otra cosa
<hackdark> se....   Como sentis mi aroma guacho tierno...
<hackdark> EduardoR, imagino
<hackdark> pregunto: HACHEO?
<hackdark> magu42, lo del aroma fue por vos gay
<EduardoR> la SOPA me cayó mal :P
<magu42> ahhhh   jajajajaja
<magu42> pensé que no se habian dado cuenta
<EduardoR> y el final de diciembre queriendo hacer evento final, juaaaa
<hackdark> De aburrido nomas
<hackdark> EduardoR, hasta las manos de todo
<EduardoR> Ohhhh, al fin
<magu42> hackdark⟿ tus cosas bien?
<EduardoR> aunque no se para que :S
<hackdark> EduardoR, ¿?
<EduardoR> lo del OP
<hackdark> magu42, si viejo, vos? todo tranquilo?
<EduardoR> tendré que aprender como patear gente
<hackdark> EduardoR, que cargo tenias vos?
<EduardoR> del consejo
<magu42> bien , tirando como todos , y nerdeando para no  perder la costumbre
<hackdark> mmmm bancame
<hackdark> ambos
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ click derecho sobre tu nick , acciones del operador , tomar OP
<magu42> en xchat
<EduardoR> si
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> Estoy aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ConsejoComunitario
<EduardoR> y echar/banear a gente molesta
<magu42> hackdark⟿ medio desaparecido ,  lees los emails ?
<hackdark> EduardoR, ya te doy OP fija
<hackdark> magu42, si leo, pero cambie, mail, bancame
<magu42> te mando por facebook , los lees ?
<EduardoR> quiero a laguien para banear
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ lo que te decia era para sacarte OP
<EduardoR> alguien*
<magu42> para tomarlo , te tiene que habilitar el founder
<magu42> o sea hackdark 
<EduardoR> y no queda?
<hackdark> si, queda, te das op, sabes como?
<hackdark> magu42,  ese no toma mail
<hackdark> EduardoR, o queres fijo?
<magu42>   /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-uy  nick
<magu42> yá sé que no toma email el fb , pero lees los que te llegan a fb o no le das bola
<EduardoR> si estaría bueno que sea fijo
<hackdark> magu42, si, pero agregame a face gay
<EduardoR> porque para las reuniones coon Ubuntu-ar se necesitaba alguien con OP
<hackdark> EduardoR, te pongo fijo, decime, tu nick es registrado?
<magu42> fijo , significa que cuando entrás te da op de una . no ?
<hackdark> magu42, sep
<magu42> por eso , no sé si es eso lo que quiere EduardoR 
<EduardoR> si, lo tengo registrado
<EduardoR> aunque una vez quisimos verificar si era registrado y no supimos verificar si era asi
<EduardoR> o no lo era
<hackdark> EduardoR,  ;)
<EduardoR> good!
<EduardoR> impeca
<magu42> hackdark⟿ ahi te solicité en fb , con mi nombre
<hackdark> dale gay, apenas entre te acepto
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> Ahora Rubianes no puede joderme mas :)
<magu42> jeje
<hackdark> EduardoR, Rubianes en OP
<hackdark> ESSSSS OP
<magu42> pero no automatico
<magu42> o si
<magu42> ?
<EduardoR> si, pero cuando no está y se necesitaba un OP, me jodía que yo tambien necesitaba serlo
<magu42> eso si , pero a vos te dá automatico cuando entrás
<EduardoR> yastá!
<magu42> si no entendi mal
<hackdark> Y no de da op el muy guacho?
<magu42> si lo pide si
<EduardoR> si, al entrar fue automatico 
<magu42> esa es la diferencia
<hackdark> magu42, le OP como el mio
<EduardoR> Sí, me dijo:  ChanServ da OP a EduardoR
<hackdark> magu42, le DI OP como el mio
<hackdark> Exacto
<hackdark> Igual, a mi que me acuerde no podes sacarme, trata igual
<hackdark> por las dudas
<magu42> por eso , pablo tiene que pedirlo , no es automatico como EduardoR  ahora
<magu42> pruebo
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> dice que lo eché
<magu42> si se puede
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> ahora vuelve
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> espero que no ban  , solo kick
<magu42> sino tiene que cambiar de ip
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ que le diste?
<magu42> mirá la vuelta que tuvo que dar
<magu42> jaja
<hackdark> q hijue...
<EduardoR> le puse baner/echar es una sola opcion
<magu42> estaba probando jaja
<magu42> nuhhhhh
<hackdark> ANIMAL
<hackdark> BAN es una cosa
<hackdark> Kick es otra
<magu42> hechar es kick
<hackdark> logico
<magu42> banear es tu ip
<magu42> con kick podés volver
<EduardoR> ok, pero XChat tiene una sola opcion
<magu42> hay un manual de un tal hackdark en la wiki edu4rd0R 
<EduardoR> era banear entonces?
<hackdark> Igual soy el pinche Founder
<hackdark> No, era KICKEAR
<EduardoR> perfecto
<EduardoR> que boludo, si, hay un submenu
<EduardoR> para eso era :)
<hackdark> jajajaja
<magu42> lo encontré 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ManualIRC
<hackdark> */kick FULANO
<hackdark> magu42,  existe che!!
<magu42> lo de la wiki se salvó todo 
<EduXeitoR> leru leru EduardoR
<EduXeitoR> RTFM EduardoR
<hackdark> WTF???
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ si le das ban a EduXeitoR  te vas vos , porque tienen la misma ip , si le das kick no
<EduardoR> si, me supuse :P
<magu42> ahi va
<EduardoR> Portate bien EduXeitoR!!!
<magu42> rajalo y ves 
<hackdark> EduardoR, si con ese tuto no marchas derecho olvidate del op
<hackdark> EduardoR, date BAN que yo te lo saco si te banea
<magu42> andube leyendo algo de ctcp , pero creo que es solo para op´s , no hackdark ?
<magu42> hay miles de cosas en freenode
<hackdark> Si, o SOP,pero freenode no usa SOP
<hackdark> EduardoR, dale /ban a EduXeitoR 
<magu42> casi nadie usa todo lo que tiene  freenode 
<magu42> y volvé despues  jajaja
<EduardoR> sigo aqui!
<hackdark> no se fuew
<hackdark> fue
<EduXeitoR> y que pas?
<hackdark> Nada, te saque el veto por la IP
<EduardoR> pero segui allí, no?
<magu42> mirá discrimina usuarios con la misma ip ,   de ahi los botsirc  , ya entiendo
<EduardoR> si estuviéramos en un ciber
<hackdark> EduardoR, sep
<hackdark> jua jua!!!!!
<hackdark> Deja... si habre judiado gente en #indetectables
<magu42> habia desaparecido el sitio un tiempo , estan online devuelta hackdark ?
<hackdark> jajajaja
<hackdark> qhdp
<EduardoR> leri leri
<hackdark> Date voz EduardoR 
<EduardoR> no aparece?
<EduardoR> me di voz?
<hackdark> magu42, me fui, renuncie a la moderacion y no acepte la adminstracion, es mucho relajo de usuarios acomodads
<hackdark> sep
<magu42> si , recuerdo
<hackdark> los dejo gays
<magu42> un abrazo , loca!!!
<hackdark> me retiro a mi guarida
<magu42> portate mal , y cuidate mucho 
<hackdark> dale vieja, volvere....  (mañana, seguro)
<EduardoR> oki
<magu42> mañana hay reunion con ubuntu-ar 
<magu42> y es seria hackdark 
<EduardoR> habrá?
<hackdark> EduardoR, no banees a nadie sin leer el tuto
<magu42> por la ubucon de BsAs
<EduardoR> si, meo todo
<magu42> hackdark⟿ si entras portate bien
<EduardoR> leo*  ops
<hackdark> na...   tengo dramas con el mercosur che...
<magu42> hacé un esfuerzo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> se hecho el mismo  jaja
<magu42> te dejó en automatico EduardoR  , no?
<magu42> onda chanserv
<EduardoR> sip, 
<magu42> bien de bien
<EduardoR> Alan me está gritando en #sugar-es
<magu42> uhhhhhhh
<magu42> estoy leyendo la lista uy ,  te van a pegar!!!
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> hablando de errarle a los comandos , magu42 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ siguen aumentando los registrados de fb , y tu amigo volvió
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> pero está mas calmado
<magu42> eso espero 
<magu42> la charla con daniel surtió efecto
<magu42> pero yá pregunto otra pavada que está por toda la web  
<magu42> es más rapido ponerlo en google que te responda alguien en fb , pero bué , allí anda 
<magu42> es más rapido ponerlo en google A que te responda alguien en fb , pero bué , allí anda *
<EduardoR> casi respondo, pero me parecio pelotudo
<magu42> ni dá
<EduardoR> Alan quiere convencerme de meter el shadow en el Cluster Fing...
<magu42> que hace EduXeitoR  ahi?
<EduXeitoR> está en una ventana de ubuntu.org.uy
<magu42> ahhh   jaja
<magu42> nas noches
<josf> buenos dias
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-20
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> como andan? yo del cel llegando a casa en un rato
<PabloRubianes> por las dudas me conecte 
<PabloRubianes> asi taba en la reunion
<juancarlospaco> (•‿•)
<PabloRubianes> hola juancarlospaco 
<juancarlospaco> hola pablorubianes
<PabloRubianes> magu42: estas?
<unimix> Güenas y santas noches tengan todos o/
<PabloRubianes> hola unimix 
<unimix> a portarse bien que llego la autoridad :)
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<unimix> cuando quieran largamos o esperamos unos minutos para darle oportunidad a otros que esten por llegar
<PabloRubianes> esperamos un toque a ver si cae mas gente?
<unimix> PabloRubianes, si, dale, total estamos en Enero :P
<unimix> PabloRubianes, ponete los cortos apenas estes en tu casa y largamos
<PabloRubianes> voy en el bus
<PabloRubianes> tengo para un rato
<PabloRubianes> magu42: queda de op tambien
<unimix> ok ahora le digo a razorback que entre :)
<magu42> buenas
<unimix> magu42, o/
<magu42> hola unimix 
<PabloRubianes> magu42: si me desconecto quedas de op
<magu42> dale , igual si viene eduduardo , tiene op automatico
<magu42> eduardor*
<PabloRubianes> no se
<PabloRubianes> sino ahora se lo pasas vos
<magu42> yo si sé jeeje
<magu42> se lo dio hackdark ayer
<unimix> Edu lo tiene automatico y PabloRubianes tiene que mover palancas y apretar botones para ser OP :)
<magu42> jaja
<unimix> en 10' largamos ?
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<magu42> ok
<PabloRubianes> volvi por las buenas
<PabloRubianes> unimix, de uruguay no creo que venga mucha mas gente
<PabloRubianes> hoy hay clasico de verano
<PabloRubianes> :S
<unimix> Ok. Comencemos entonces
<unimix> Ahhh ... la redonda puede mas (salvo en Brasil que las telenovelas no se tocan)
<PabloRubianes> bueno vos sos el que tiene la palabra
<unimix> OK
<unimix> La semana pasada mantuvimos una extensa reunion con gente de Cronon, sponsor de UbuConLA.
<unimix> LLamaron a un asesor de comunicaciones empresariales y a un consultor en tecnologia orientado a empresas
<unimix> y surgieron varios temas, muchos tal vez para resumir aqui, pero todos muy interesantes
<juancarlospaco> :)
<unimix> El punto mas claro que puedo resaltar aqui y ahora es que toda la comunidad de SL, Ubuntu inclusive, le estamos chigando el vizcachazo cuando comunicamos algo
<unimix> demasiado egocentrista y damos por sabidas demasiadas cosas que en realidad la gente aun desconoce
<EuzkoArima> quizás una de las cosas mas interesantes de la reunión es que gente que *no tiene NADA que ver con soft libre* se interesa y nos quiere dar una mano
<unimix> Ademas, cuando comunicamos lo hacemos en forma desordenada, sin que nuestro interlocutor pueda formarse una idea sobre que le estamos hablando al referirnos al SL, Ubuntu, comunidad, etc
<unimix> esto se refleja no solo en nuestros relatos sino tambien en como se presentan los websites, que canales de comunicacion utilizamos habitualmente, etc.
<EuzkoArima> O sea, medio que nos dijeron: muchachos, entre uds todo claro, pero si quieren acercar a gente que no es del palo, hay que comunicarse de modo que les llegue el mensaje
<unimix> Si, como dijo EuzkoArima, es gente ajena al movimiento de SL pero que culturalmente comulga con muchos de los valores que defendemos
<unimix> y su feedback es importatisimo porque refleja como nos percibe alguien desde afuera de nuestro ambito habitual
<EuzkoArima> Si, los valores los comparten, por eso les gustó la idea y se ofrecieron a colaborar
<unimix> por eso, junto con el asesor en comunicacion, armamos un foro en donde estamos discutiendo ideas sobre como, donde, cuando y por que decir lo que tengamos que decir
<PabloRubianes> si es algo que pasa aca...
<unimix> este foro se armo a pedido de esta persona porque no utiliza e-mail ya que recibe aprox 1000 msgs diarios
<PabloRubianes> en realidad hablamos para nosotros y no para los demas
<magu42> tal cual
<unimix> asi que para no perder dinamica con otros temas, nos pidio canalizar todo por ahi
<PabloRubianes> cual es el foro?
<EuzkoArima> si, igual podes hacer que todo te llegue por mail
<unimix> correcto PabloRubianes y magu42, por eso tenemos que usar canales que usa la gente comun y adecuar nuestro discurso
<EuzkoArima> http://www.sonria.com/educa/
<unimix> tal vez empezando por escuchar primero antes que salir a "vender" la cultura de SL y Ubuntu
<magu42> el sabado en la reunion  , hablamos algo de esto 
<unimix> gracias EuzkoArima
<PabloRubianes> si, yo no habia puedo el foco ahi.... pero cuando decia lo de charlas (no misas)
<PabloRubianes> era por eso
<PabloRubianes> muchas veces las charlas se ponen infumables para gente que no entiende la mitad
<unimix> ta claro PabloRubianes
<EuzkoArima> El sitio es para cursos, somos el curso Ubucon2012 jeje
<PabloRubianes> gracias EuzkoArima 
<EuzkoArima> No recuerdo comos se inscribía uno ahí, a los de la reunión nos inscribieron al toque, y la verdad los últimos 3 días estuve hasta las manos y no lo seguí muy de cerca
<unimix> en este momento, la actividad que se esta desarrollando dentro del foro es la de armar una hoja con logo e imagen para UbuConLA para usarla en comunicaciones institucionales
<unimix> principalmente para convocar mas patrocinadores
<unimix> sobre lo que dice EuzkoArima, voy a solicitar que incluyan gente de U-uy asi tambien pueden aportar
<unimix> preguntas ? dudas ?
<magu42> +1
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien
<unimix> ok
<PabloRubianes> hay que entrar y ver que hay hasta ahora
<unimix> A ppios de esta semana me contacte con dos cooperativas de trabajo que desarrollan software en ARG
<unimix> Una de ellas ya me confirmo que estaran con nosotros como patrocinadores y dando charlas y talleres
<unimix> Esa se llama Elvex y es gente que tecnicamente sabe una bocha y atiende a PyMES
<EuzkoArima> Además del de comunicaciones había un ingeniero que los últimos años trabajó en la parte comercial de HP para vender equipos a empresas. El puede aportar el "como lo ven" del lado empresario, que cosas les llegan, que cosas les parecen irrelevantes. Ideal para ajustar la actividad del viernes
<unimix> asi que para el dia viernes, que es cuando tenemos que poner toda la carne al asador, es ideal
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> me parece que hay que armar el grupo de electores de charlas y el llamado
<PabloRubianes> a las mismas
<unimix> algo que no fallo nunca hasta ahora es que tanto la Universidad Austral como Cronon compraron sin chistar la idea de orientar un dia completo a PyMES
<EuzkoArima> unimix una Elvex, ok, la otra ?
<unimix> PabloRubianes, ahora entramos en ese tema
<unimix> Tambien me contacte con Leito Monk, de Gcoop, otra cooperativa de trabajo que tiene entre sus clientes al Banco Credicoop
<unimix> me dijo que conversaran entre ellos para ver como nos pueden dar una mano
<unimix> pero personalmente creo que estaran tambien porque es el ambito ideal para ellos
<PabloRubianes> unimix, igual aunque no sean sponsors historias de exito nos sirven
<juancarlospaco> meh, hay cortes de energia electrica (probablemente por la temp)   :(
<unimix> Me falta hablar con la gente de PyAR y algunas otras agrupaciones que podrian aportar cosas interesantes
<unimix> paga la factura, juancarlospaco
<unimix> PabloRubianes, seguro y sobre ese tambien tenemos la confirmacion de la gente de Postres Balcarce para exponer su caso que es muy interesante y ya se mostro en la Biblioteca Nacional en instancias de la CISL 2011
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> y se consigue algun postre???
<EuzkoArima> muy probable :)
<unimix> Si, en aquella oportunidad habia dos "niñas" repartiendo alfajores de chocolate Balcarce
<PabloRubianes> vamo!!!!
<unimix> sin limite de entrega
<unimix> asi que no veo porque no podemos pedirles algo similar para la UbuConLA
<unimix> (buena idea PabloRubianes)
<PabloRubianes> unimix, la comida es lo mio
<unimix> Antes de entrar en el tema charlas, les comento que beuno logro el compromiso de Mark (si, leyeron bien)
<PabloRubianes> mas si es de garron
<unimix> para hacer un video de bienvenida para la apertura
<unimix> asi que no estara presencialmente pero si dara algunas palabras alusivas para el acontecimiento
<EuzkoArima> Si y que Martín abra el evento también es una pegada
<unimix> (ese es otro tema que tambien se hablo en la reunion con Cronon: Hablar poco pero ser muy convincente)
<unimix> Si, claro, que inaugure un miembro del Community Council y de paso a un video de Mark es, por ahora, un lujo
<PabloRubianes> si mas bien
<unimix> ok, si quieren podemos entrar en el tema charlas
<PabloRubianes> y para el dia comunitario estaria sergio meneses parece
<PabloRubianes> es del LoCo council
<unimix> Ojala venga !!
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> llenamo el album, llenamo
<PabloRubianes> iba a venir a la reunion hoy... no se que le paso
<PabloRubianes> bueno charlas
<unimix> PabloRubianes, vos sabes que tenes ascendencia con el, asi que dale gas y no aflojes hasta que este subido al avion
<PabloRubianes> me dijo que planeaba venir
<unimix> le agarro el SOPA blackout
<unimix> tardio
<PabloRubianes> jajaja igual que  juancarlospac0 
<juancarlospac0> :(
<PabloRubianes> vamo arriba
<unimix> no, ese esta colgado, por eso la electricidad va y viene en la casa, puro chisporroteo en los cables :)
<juancarlospaco> [OT] ahora es en contra de megaupload
<unimix> juancarlospaco, es contra el FBI
<juancarlospaco> no hay drama la empresa de energia te paga todo si se kema
<PabloRubianes> bueno bueno no se me dispersen
<juancarlospaco> ?
<juancarlospaco> volvemos a tema please
<PabloRubianes> charlas
<unimix> bueno, como dije antes, el dia viernes es el dia que tenemos que descollar.
<unimix> tenemos que poner toda la carne en la parrilla y mostrar lo mejor de nosotros
<PabloRubianes> igual el sabado no puede ser un desastre
<unimix> tenemos que "vender" y vender bien
<unimix> Es sabado no sera un desastre porque ya estamos acostumbrados para el tipo de gente que vendra ese dia
<unimix> que no seran empresarios sino mas bien entusiastas, power users, nerds, etc
<PabloRubianes> esperemos que el viernes sea tan buena que vengan los del viernes tambien el sabado
<unimix> El batacazo lo tenemos que dar el viernes
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> Nuestro parecer y que coincide con el del consultor es que el viernes es el dia que la gente de empresas se permite tomar para ir a este tipo de encuentros
<PabloRubianes> vamos a dar explicitamente la division?
<PabloRubianes> o no?
<unimix> esa gente ni en pedo iria a lo mismo un dia sabado
<unimix> sencillamente porque ellos tienen una necesidad concreta distinta de la que un power user o un entusiasta poseen
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<unimix> esa necesidad es para su trabajo => que el viernes van por trabajo, no por placer como los que iran el sabado
<EuzkoArima> Habíamos hablado de clasificar las charlas en tecnicas (tipo: como virtualizar con kvm), de concepto (que es soft libre) y ..... unimix help
<unimix> si, en mi opinion, las tecnicas hay que darlas el sabado y las de corte "corporate" el viernes
<juancarlospaco> filosofica | tecnica
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> unimix, igual alguna como que es el softlibre el viernes no vendria mal
<PabloRubianes> o no?
<EuzkoArima> eso, las corporate eran enfoncadas a las empresas en la faceta: porque esto esta bueno para tu empresa
<unimix> para ser mas "binario", dividiria las chrlas en tecnicas y empresariales, asi les y nos facilitamos el trabajo de seleccion de temas
<unimix> Creo que a un flaco que tiene a Software Legal respirandole en la nuca no le importa la filosofia sino como safar del problema. Despues vera que hace con la filosofia de SL
<PabloRubianes> puede ser
<juancarlospaco> +1
<EuzkoArima> charlas: filosoficas, técnicas y empresariales ... y si a las empresariales las llamamos "de productividad" o algo así ?
<unimix> incluso al mismo falco tampoco le importa si el SL es gratis o cuesta el doble de lo que cuestan las licencias de MS, por ej.
<unimix> porque tiene que resolver un problema y los recursos los conseguira
<juancarlospaco> de productividad no me suena
<unimix> ademas, desde el punto de vista del mrketing corporate, algo "barato" o "gratis" es sinonimo de berreta
<EuzkoArima> por eso digo de productividad, es bueno más alla de lo filosófico y no quiere saber los detalles técnicos
<unimix> y tenemos de eliminar esa percepcion partiendo de eliminar Gratis y barato, en todo caso podremos decir que con la misma guia se pueden hacer mas cosas, por ej
<unimix> guit*a
<EuzkoArima> juancarlospaco es "el concepto" para no poner directamente empresarial, pero es una idea no mas, abría que afinarla, quizás otra palabra que signifique algo similar
<juancarlospaco> +1
<unimix> que les parece el tema de mantener dos tipos de charlas solamente ?
<juancarlospaco> +1
<magu42> +1
<juancarlospaco> corporate y filo-tecnica :P
<EuzkoArima> unimix , juntarías técnicas y empresariales ? o como sería la división ?
<unimix> tecnicas para el sabado y empresariales el viernes
<juancarlospaco> nah, una intro filosofica en la tecnica estaria bien, sino suena a aburrido
<juancarlospaco> tecnica y corporate
<unimix> pero es solo mi idea. Tal vez poner alguna charla tecnica introductoria el viernes no estaria mal
<juancarlospaco> +1
<PabloRubianes> las del sabado no van ser solo tecnicas o filosoficas
<EuzkoArima> me parece que alguna de tipo conceptual viene bien, para los que no son del palo
<PabloRubianes> yo igual diria que antes de dividir
<unimix> algo asi como complementando una charla empresarial, tipo cable a tierra, ejemplos practicos 
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que ver que tenemos
<PabloRubianes> y de las mejores charlas las dividimos en ese sentido
<PabloRubianes> nunca sabes que puede haber
<unimix> por ahora como tener, no tenemos mas que promesas
<PabloRubianes> por eso
<juancarlospaco> prefiero dicision previa, con adaptacion de contenido de ser necesario
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<PabloRubianes> mejor confirmar charlas y despues hacer el calendario
<juancarlospaco> +1
<unimix> por eso creo que es importnte poder orientar a quienes quieran postularse como oradores
<EuzkoArima> si, busquemos charlas y despues las clasficamos ... de alguna manera ;)
<PabloRubianes> pero por orientar capaz que tenemos gente que no sabe pero por hablar se pone en algun tema raro
<PabloRubianes> mejor ver que hay y vemos
<PabloRubianes> me parece
<PabloRubianes> a mi
<juancarlospaco> no entendi plablorubianes
<juancarlospaco> :/
<unimix> En mi opinion, creo que si les damos una pauta orientativa de como queremos que sean los contenidos, la gente podra decidir sobre que hablar, postularse o dejar pasar la oportunidad
<PabloRubianes> no se como es alla... pero aca hay algunos personajes que por hacerse ver y hablar se ponen a hablar de fisica quantica, en una iglesia
<juancarlospaco> lol
<unimix> Si, aqui tambien hay de esos, pero si acotas la tematica y despues evaluas y ves que es todo sarasa la descartas y listo
<PabloRubianes> si puede ser
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo...
<unimix> si no acotas y tenes 25 charlas para evaluar suele suceder que casi todas entran porque no queres dejar espacios en blanco en el programa
<juancarlospaco> los guidelines tienen ke estar previamente
<unimix> entonces la evaluacion es ficticia
<juancarlospaco> jjeejeje
<unimix> juancarlospaco, si señor +1
<juancarlospaco> aunque sean flexibles pero tienen ke estar
<unimix> pensemos estos cada uno desde su lugar y traten de concluir con que charla y que tema podrian dar en cualquiera de los dos dias
<EuzkoArima> Si, vamos a tener que tratar de "confirmar" el nivel de la charla (al menos de aquellos que no conozcamos). Para eso perdir que la presentación nos la envién un tiempo antes puede ser buena idea
<unimix> si el viernes me presento con uan charla de "como administrar un mailserver usando Python" estoy en el horno
<unimix> pero esa misma charla tal vez podria ir el sabado
<unimix> reingart, si estas leyendo me gustaria conocer tu opinion
<juancarlospaco> +1
<reingart> si, estoy leyendo, me parece que se estan complicando demasiado de entrada
<unimix> Para los demas: Mariano reingart es miembro de PyAR, da servicios para empresas, es educador y nos ofrecio un software para armar el programa a partir de las charlas presentadas y aprobadas
<juancarlospaco> genial
<juancarlospaco> por que complicando, como simplificamos reingart ?
<unimix> eso
<reingart> por lo que vi, (participe de la seleccion de charlas de las tres conferencias de pycon argentina y este año un poco de la pycon us), la gente en general mucho no lee las guias y directivas, ni completa mucho la propuesta
<unimix> es cierto, en general
<reingart> para mi, mejor seria pedir charlas y luego revisarlas e ir haciendole comentarios a los disertantes para que la completen, mejoren o le busquen la vuelta
<reingart> para eso tienen que dedicarle al menos 1 mes a la revision, y tienen que tener un buen sistema (en pyar siempre usamos un sistema web)
<unimix> pero para llegar a tiempo conesas pautas tenemos que empezar mañana mismo
<EuzkoArima> como hacen ? les mandan la presentación antes y la van ajustando con el que da la charla ?
<unimix> Y los "ajustes" se realizan concretamente ?
<reingart> sip, se necesita tiempo, eso es en general en lo que fallamos en los eventos, se le da poca importancia a la revision
<EuzkoArima> unimix con arrancar en 10 dias creo que estaríamos (creo)
<reingart> los disertantes proponen, y mediante comentarios uno le va pidiendo que complete o modifique, agregue links de referencias, suba la presentacion en borrador, etc
<unimix> y todo eso a traves de ese sistema que nos ofreciste ?
<reingart> el que no contesta directamente se descarta, los que quedan luego se votan y por puntaje se hace una preselección si son muchas charlas
<EuzkoArima> en esos 10 dias hay que armar la convocatoria de las charlas y tener organizado nosotros quien como cuando las sigue y las revisa/ajusta con el que la presenta
<juancarlospaco> esta bueno que el contenido de las presentaciones este online, sea cual sea el mismo
<reingart> si, el sistema tiene el tema de comentarios y votacion, es parecido al que se uso en pycon usa, ya lo usamos el año pasado para pycon argentina
<juancarlospaco> 2 semanas (14 dias)
<unimix> reingart, proponen deadline para las presentaciones y los justes ?
<reingart> si, http://ar.pycon.org/2012/conference/index
<unimix> thanks reingart
<unimix> buena fuente para un benchmarking :)
<juancarlospaco> coincido, es claro
<unimix> ok. En base a lo expuesto hasta aqui, vamos a una convocatoria abierta, sin pautas previas o a una abierta con pautas previas flexibles ?
<reingart> nota: el deadline para la presentacion inicial es lo de menos porque la gente presenta siempre el ultimo dia, lo importante es tener tiempo para revisar y comentar (1 mes +/-)
<juancarlospaco> primeramente libre, luego una primer revision con pautas flexibles, cosa que quede lista para deadline
<unimix> bien, dato importante a tener en cuenta para el cierre de propuestas
<unimix> coincido con juancarlospaco (a pesar que al principio dije otra cosa :) )
<EuzkoArima> podemos decir que temáticas se tratarán en la ubucon y luego pedir charlas libres. No le exigis pero le das una pista
<juancarlospaco> +1
<unimix> ok, tambien podria servir sin que sea excluyente
<juancarlospaco> presentacion libre---->revision flexible---->deadline final
<unimix> o sea que el deadline deberiamos fijarlo para el 11 de Abril a mas tardar
<unimix> 1 mes antes del primer dia de las conferencias
<unimix> vamos con esa fecha o quieren tomarse un margen algo mayor, por las dudas ?
<reingart> el problema es que si ponen un deadline tan cerca, muchos se pueden olvidar y presentan a ultimo momento, por lo que se desvirtua la revision y comentarios
<juancarlospaco> pero dijo deadline
<juancarlospaco> habria una revision antes del deadline
<unimix> vos decis, entonces, de tomarse algo mas de tiempo, por ejemplo, el 11 de Marzo como deadline ?
<juancarlospaco> por lo menos una, dependiendo el contenido
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<EuzkoArima> para mi hay que tener un poco mas de margen
<reingart> van a aceptar propuestas hasta el 11/4/2012?
<unimix> no, yo digo aceptar hasta el 11/3 y cerrar todo el 11/4
<juancarlospaco> no
<EuzkoArima> yo diria que aceptar hasta 1/4 aprox
<unimix> podriamos inclusive estirarnos un poco en Marzo y fijar el 25 de Marzo
<reingart> ah, ok, me parecia muy cerca, el año pasaro se la gente se quejo que faltando 1 mes no teniamos el cronograma (sobre todo del interior, los que tenian que viajar)
<EuzkoArima> 11/3 es poco tiempo para tener propuestas, creo
<unimix> para dar algo mas de tiempo a los que se van tarde de vacaciones
<juancarlospaco> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> coincido con reingart, el programa debe estar cerrado definitvamente un mes antes del acontecimiento
<juancarlospaco> sip
<unimix> asi se puede hacer una promocion contundente, la gente sabra de que se hablara y los que viajan podran decidir con tiempo
<reingart> un concejo: digan que el deadline inicial es 11/3 y luego si no tienen propuestas, lo extienden al 25, sino la mayoria va a presentarlo el 24 :-)
<juancarlospaco> jejeje
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> SIsi, esto es como el bis de los recitales: todos saben que habra uno pero igual se piden
<unimix> con las fechas pasa algo similar, muchos especulan con la extension de una semana para el cierre de recepcio de trabajos
<EuzkoArima> 11/3 entonces para deadline incial ?
<unimix> +1
<qwebirc26212> Hola
<juancarlospaco> +1
<juancarlospaco> si
<qwebirc26212> Como cambio mi Nick?
<qwebirc26212> nick Matias
<unimix> deadline para armar el "call for charlas": 10 dias habiles / 14 dias corridos ?
<juancarlospaco> sisi
<DjThree> hoy instale la version 11.10, hace rato que estaba con la 11.04
<EuzkoArima> les parece lanzar el llamado por charlas el miércoles 1/2 ?
<EuzkoArima> 13 dias a partir de hoy
<unimix> +1
<juancarlospaco> +1
<juancarlospaco> sip
<unimix> PabloRubianes, magu42, EduardoR les llegan los mensajes o hay blackout de aquel lado ? :)
<magu42> llegan llegan unimix 
<EduardoR> llegan :)
<unimix> virusuy tas leyendo ?
<PabloRubianes> taba comiendo...
<virusuy> unimix: voy a leer el log
<virusuy> unimix: estoy actualizando kernels en 3 servers de la oficina
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, comiste??? jejeje
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: trolo
<unimix> virusuy, que te sea leve :)
<virusuy> unimix: vuelvo en unos cuantos minutos
<unimix> ok
<unimix> Bueno, resumiendo: Deadline para call for charlas 30/01 para lanzar convocaoria el 1/2
<magu42> +1
<EduardoR> agarré todo empezado, pero me parece perfecto tener 2 fechas deadline 
<juancarlospaco> sep, habra que volcarlo en alguna Wiki, si es que tenemos  :P
<unimix> deadline formal para recepcion de postulaciones 11/3 y para inclusion en el programa 11/4
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> juancarlospaco, a esta altura de los acontecimientos no podes preguntar eso https://wiki,ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<virusuy> +1 
<unimix> ok. Proximo ema seria el comite de seleccion de charlas
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien
<unimix> reingart, algun comentario que nos ayude al respecto ?
<PabloRubianes> el comite no puede ser muy grande sino es un lio 
<PabloRubianes> 3 o 5
<PabloRubianes> mas no
<unimix> voy por 5
<juancarlospaco> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<magu42> +1
<reingart> ojo, conviene que haya muchos revisores (para que haya muchos comentarios y mejore la calidad), si hay poco van a tener mucho trabajo y puede ser un poco sesgada la seleccion
<EduardoR> 11/3 es domingo, ok?
<unimix> EduardoR, ok, gracias. No creo que sea un problema que sea domingo
<unimix> reingart, por eso decia que entre 3 y 5 voy por 5
<reingart> luego de la votacion (cada charla se le asigna un puntaje), pueden tener un comite mas reducido para la selección final . cuantas charlas van a tener?
<EduardoR> 5
<unimix> y si es algo mas de gente, tambien adhiero
<juancarlospaco> 5 esta bien, por si alguno por x motivo no puede hacerlo
<EuzkoArima> ok, larguemos con al menos 5
<unimix> reingart, para las PyCon, cuantos revisores suele haber y como se definen ?
 * unimix esta convencido que la gente de PyAr trabaj muy prolijamente
<reingart> aca pocos, una docena, pero en pycon us, mas de 30, es mas , no votan si son menos de 10
<unimix> aha, o sea que manejan un quorum
<juancarlospaco> coincido
<EuzkoArima> ok, tratemos de juntar al menos 5 (no creo que haya problemas) en invitemos más gente
<PabloRubianes> una cosa
<PabloRubianes> el sitio lo tengo casi pronto pero me falta un texto
<PabloRubianes> medio lindo
<PabloRubianes> por ahora solo dice
<unimix> yo digo hacerlo al reves, convoquemos mas gente y de ultima si logramos 5 estamos mas o menos donde queremos
<EuzkoArima> ok
<PabloRubianes> "veni al evento ubuntu mas grande de latinoamerica"
<unimix> PabloRubianes, compro esa frase !
<reingart> con la votacion del publico  que van a hacer?
<juancarlospaco> Marketing win
<juancarlospaco> :)
<unimix> si le agregamos "para seres humanos" no completariamos el mensaje ?
<unimix> reingart, el publico vota ? que vota ?
<juancarlospaco> las charlas (?)
<reingart> el año pasado les propusimos al publico (usuarios inscriptos al evento), que elija su preferencias de charlas, asi veiamos cuales eran las mas populares y cuales las que no interesaban mucho
<reingart> era una especie de encuesta no vinculante, pero ayudo bastante
<reingart> http://ar.pycon.org/2011/activity/ratings
<EuzkoArima> buena idea
<unimix> ahhh ... bueno, oportunamente habia propuesto preveer que el publico se anotara por charlas, no a todo el evento, que no es lo mismo que votar pero muestra una inclinacion tematica
<unimix> compro esa idea de que el publico vote en forma no vinculante
<EuzkoArima> incluso da más promoción
<reingart> si, donde dice "user votes" es la cantidad de usuarios que eligieron esa charla
<unimix> tambien ayudaria a la promocion "Enterate de que se hablara en UbuConLA 2012 y vota tus charlas preferidas (for free)"
<juancarlospaco> +1
<reingart> (tambien sirve para organizar el cronograma por la capacidad de las aulas)
<EuzkoArima> compro !! :)
<PabloRubianes> bueno gente me voy a ir a dormir... gracias al aire acondicionado anda con un resfrio mal....
<PabloRubianes> nos vemos
<unimix> reingart, ya te dije que te quiero mucho ? :)
<unimix> bye PabloRubianes
<EuzkoArima> chau Pablo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: burgues!
<PabloRubianes> unimix, pasame un mail con las fraces que decidan en el finde la termino
<unimix> ok, te mando una guresa de pañuelos de papel tambien
<unimix> g*ruesa
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, anda que por la obra podrida esa tengo que ir al ba;o en otra parte del edificio sin aire y me ta matando... tamos todos resfriados
<virusuy> flojos
<virusuy> unimix: frase
<unimix> estas viejo PabloRubianes :P
<virusuy> "La conferencia sobre Ubuntu de Latinoamerica ....... para seres humanos"
<unimix> antes te bancabas cualqueir cosa
<EduardoR> la gente vota por llenar lo spuntitos?
<PabloRubianes> si ahora tomo aspirina c caliente
<PabloRubianes> muy triste... estoy casi entrando al jonca
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<unimix> virusuy, "La conferencia mas grande sobre Ubuntu en LA para seres humanos"
<virusuy> me parece que, hablando enserio
<virusuy> decir "la mas grande"
<virusuy> no se, me genera sensacion rara
<EduardoR> donde los brasileros se junten con unas birras, ....
<unimix> virusuy, hay alguna que haya sido mas grande organizada por dos LoCo Teams ?
<virusuy> unimix: no creo..
<virusuy> pero ojo, es opinion personal
<virusuy> me parece mejor que para esat primera oprtunidad
<EuzkoArima> en realidad seria , hay una mas grande organizada en LA ?
<virusuy> sea "La primer conferencia latinoamericana de Ubuntu"
<EduardoR> esa esa esa
<EuzkoArima> igual, hay que poner algo positivo, la mas grande, la mejor, etc
<EduardoR> Primer conferencia latinoamericana de Ubuntu LoCos
<unimix> Si, eso es cierto virusuy, pero de hecho estamos apuntando hoy por hoy a que sea la mas grande, por ahora
<juancarlospaco> +1
<qwebirc38522> Hola a todos! Saludos desde Cipolletti, RioNegro Argentina
<unimix> en el 2013 en Montevideo sera nuevamente la mas grande porque es la misma un año despues
<EduardoR> pero adelante va el numero
<unimix> y hasta que no surja otra cosa, seguira siendo la mas grande solamente porque involucra mas de un LoCo Team
<EduardoR> 1 Conferencia Latinoamericana de Comunidades Ubuntu
<juancarlospaco> :)
<EduardoR> 1ª Conferencia Latinoamericana de Comunidades Ubuntu
<EuzkoArima> me gustaría la opinión del experto del en comunicaciones que vimos en cronon
<unimix> +1
<EduardoR> LoCos no pondría
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> al empresariado le nefrega el termino Comunidad
<EuzkoArima> salvo nosotros, el resto nos va a tomar x chiflados
<EduardoR> 2ª Conferencia Latinoamericana de Comunidades Ubuntu
<unimix> el ser humano no tiene idea de que es un LoCo (si, un loco pero no nos conviene ese conocimiento)
<juancarlospaco> conferencia de locos   :P
<juancarlospaco> jejeje
<unimix> claro
<EduardoR> 1ª Conferencia Latinoamericana Ubuntera
<unimix> y repartimos chalecos con mangas largas
<EduardoR> jajaja
<unimix> ok. propongo cerrar por hoy aqui y el proximo jueves a la misma hora en #ubuntu-ar seguimos con el tema de miembros del comite de seleccion y slogan
<EduardoR> 1ª Conferencia  Ubuntu de Latinoamerica
<EduardoR> ya me agoté
<juancarlospaco> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1 a cerrar (me caigo)
<juancarlospaco> principalmente por el comite
<unimix> quiero agradecer especialmente a reingart por los consejos que nos ha dado hoy y espero verlo mas seguido por aqui (por lo menos hasta que pase la UbuConLA)
<EuzkoArima> +1 a verlo a Mariano seguido !!!
<juancarlospaco> gracias reingart
<unimix> gracias a todos los que han acompañado la reunion !
<magu42> reingart⟿ +1
<unimix> abrazos y que descansen muy bien. Me fui :)
<magu42> nas
<EuzkoArima> adios
<EduardoR> bytes!
<juancarlospaco> quit
<magu42> proxima reunion en ubuntu-ar?
<EduardoR> (pregunta chota) está confirmada la fecha del UbuConLA?
<EduardoR> o solo MAyo?
<EduardoR> Porque Montevideo del 7 al 12 de mayo de 2012 es la EduJAM
<magu42> yó me quedé en que era 11 y 12 de mayo
<libertcharrua> nas
<libertcharrua> como andan gente
<magu42> veni cuando quieras
<libertcharrua> ok bueno magu42 
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> jjejee
<reingart> de nada gente, cualquier cosa avisen ;-)
<libertcharrua> hola reingart 
<magu42> nada de holas libertcharrua , es hora de irse a dormir y mañana laburar!!
<EduardoR> quizás debí decirlo antes, pero es un evento Latinoamericano
<EduardoR> vamos a colisionar 2 eventos Latinoamericanos en la misma semana.
<magu42> hablando de que son la una y media ,  a dormir vagos!!!!
<magu42> nas
<EduardoR> unimix, estás enterado?
<libertcharrua> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR>  Montevideo del 7 al 12 de mayo de 2012 es la EduJAM, el evento de OLPC que va a convocar a toda latinoamerica
<libertcharrua> unimix me suena a personaje de asterix
<EduardoR> hola libertcharrua
<EduardoR> aunque es muy corto.
<EduardoR> Yo tenia un nick galo Eduracenturix
<EduardoR> luego lo acorté a edux para simplificar
<libertcharrua> jajja ese es genial y muy adecuado
<libertcharrua> yo siempre libertcharrua
<libertcharrua> falta de imaginación
<EduardoR> pero en general siempre usé eduardor por Eduardo de Oro
<EduardoR> o tambien hacedor de Eduardos, o coleccionista de...
<EduardoR> siempre estuve rodeado de varios eduardos
<libertcharrua> aja se llaman entre si los tocayos
<libertcharrua> o son una peste los eduardos
<libertcharrua> va con onda eh
<EduardoR> si, como la mugre, por todos lados
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> en todos los trabajos tuve eduardos, creo que en la escuela, la UTU, siempre había otro eduardo en la clase, jajaja
<EduardoR> lo peor que me quería llamar carlos
<EduardoR> y ese es peor!
<libertcharrua> jajaa
<virusuy> cafeina ven a mi!
<EduardoR> virusuy, les llego lo de EduJAM?
<virusuy> EduardoR: al mail?
<EduardoR> aqui
<virusuy> ah si
<virusuy> lei por arriba
<EduardoR> Montevideo del 7 al 12 de mayo de 2012 es la EduJAM 
<EduardoR> me confirman que es mundial
<EduardoR> vienen de francia, canada, etc
<EduardoR> te dice algo?
<virusuy> me dice que no voy a ir
<EduardoR> el del año pasado me lo perdí
<virusuy> ponele
<virusuy> jajajaja
<EduardoR> creo es una joda hacerlo en la misma fecha
<virusuy> jajaja y bue
<EduardoR> vamos a competir por la publicidad en las mismas fechas
<EduardoR> es un error enorme
<virusuy> tampoco podemos estar de todos los eventos de la vuelta EduardoR
<virusuy> sino nunca lo vamos a hacer
<EduardoR> pero podemos adelantarlo un poco
<EduardoR> nada está escrito en piedra, 
<EduardoR> o si?
<EduardoR> son 15 dias post flisol
<EduardoR> sabés lo que significa? estamos de cama
<EduardoR> ya lo vivi 2 veces, luego de flisol no querés verle la cara a mas nadie por un mes
<EduardoR> ni para un asado!
<EduardoR> Bueno, me despido. Ya hice suficiente daño por hoy. Bytes!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-21
<ubuntero> alguien me puede ayudar????????? tengo ubuntu en mi pc y la verdad no se nada 
<dylan66> apurado
<dylan66> o hace rato que pregunto?
<ratman> hola
<Schatten> hola? :)
<Schatten> alguien]?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-01-22
<libertcharrua> nas nochess
<stop_> hola
<stop_> hay que parar a sopa!!!!
<stop_> www.facebook.com/jochga
<ratman> sopa se acabo parece y pipa
<ratman> pero parece que presentaron otra
<ratman> http://www.geekets.com/2012/01/open-alternativa-leyes-sopa-pipa/
<libertcharrua> sea como sea parece que estamos ocndenados a ser considerados los nuevos hereticos
<libertcharrua> pienso si los propietarios de derechos no quieren los oigamos leamos escuchemos pues no lo hagamos y concentrémonos en lo que tiene amparo en creative commors y lo que sea de dominio publico
<libertcharrua> y copyleft
<libertcharrua> aunque en uruguay no me quedo claro lo de dominio publico en un punto
<libertcharrua> La obra pasa al dominio público, art. 40 de la ley. En Uruguay cuando la obra pasa al dominio público 
<libertcharrua> su uso es libre.  
<libertcharrua> No obstante, quien desee utilizar una obra en dominio público debe abonar las tarifas que determine el 
<libertcharrua> Consejo de Derechos de Autor (régimen de dominio público pago)  y precisar a éste cual es el uso que 
<libertcharrua> se le dará a dicha obra. 
<libertcharrua> aunque sea libre se debe pagar algo parece
<ratman> no se pero creo que el 2012
<ratman> sera un año de quiebre
<ratman> si se defiende la libre internet o pasamos a una internet con dictadura
<ratman> se puede decir
<virusuy> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-14
<EduardoR> en realidad ya está bastante bien, por eso salgo, sino no salia
<EduardoR> pero tengo zapatos deportivos y otras cosas nuevas y no me las puedo poner
<EduardoR> se nota que está hinchado
<magu42> que te pasó?
<EduardoR> desde fines de diciembre
<EduardoR> ni se que pasó
<EduardoR> pero un día me dolía un poco y no aguantaba los zapatos
<EduardoR> solo de chancletas
<EduardoR> asi estoy todo el día
<EduardoR> y no molesta casi nada
<magu42> te duele el dedo gordo?
<EduardoR> pero me pruebo algo cerrado y no aguanto
<EduardoR> es el empeine
<magu42> a no , es otra cosa
<EduardoR> tengo el empine normalmente alto, pero el izquierdo ahora está mas alto
<EduardoR> me dijeron "pié abierto"
<magu42> de ver a un medico ni hablamos no?
<EduardoR> es como un esguince
<EduardoR> pero de los dedos
<EduardoR> no del tobillo
<EduardoR> ni en pedo 
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> si ya se me está yendo, si voy quizás me lo empeora
<magu42> que boludos somos , solo en ambulancia vamos
<EduardoR> mas bien
<EduardoR> me va a decir que siga así
<magu42> peor te lo ve un traumatologo y te lo retuerce para saber que es , y vos en un solo grito
<EduardoR> cuando no veía porque me jodía un ojo, voy me recetan unas gotas y no existían
<EduardoR> vuelvo y me dice un medico que me reconoció del cyber, mejor ponete gotas de té frio
<magu42> una vez casi emboco a un traumatologo , cuando me despegué el esternón 
<EduardoR> y se fue solo con el te frio, nomás 
<magu42> el té lo cura todo en los ojos
<magu42> debe ser la mateina jeje
<EduardoR> acabo de buscar pie abierto y existe nomás
<EduardoR> ni se me había ocurrido googlear
<EduardoR> me lo había dicho un policía del museo
<magu42> como dice mi hermano , si no está en google no existe  jaja
<EduardoR> jajaja
<magu42> uhh los policias si que saben de problemas de pie , pobres viven de pié
<magu42> y zapatos de cordones , todo el año
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> habría que usar una benda con una almoadilla abajo????
<EduardoR> sigo buscando...
<magu42> alomoadilla abajo , poco practico jeje
<EduardoR> hay con o sin
<EduardoR> y parece que la que va es sin almohadilla
<EduardoR> la almohadilla es para formar el arco
<magu42> ahhh ahora tiene más logica
 * magu42 cenando
<Pascmdeo> buenas noches
<virusuy> magu42: jajajaj seguis aca loco ?
<magu42> no realmente , mi esposa está trabajando acá , yo boludeaba nomás
<magu42> dejé prendido el chat
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> ahi vemos quien manda :-P
<magu42> todos sabemos quien manda
<magu42> mejor me voy y le dejo la pc virusuy 
<virusuy> jajajaja vaya vaya, abrazo !
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> nas virusuy 
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Comienzan hoy las reuniones de 22:00 a 23:00hs. y los miercoles a las 23:00 a 00:00hs.. -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola nramirezuy y asterismo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estan?
<nramirezuy> todo bien?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, acá, tranqui, arrancando el día, con sueño
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<nramirezuy> aca svn para eclipse, que tranza jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<gchaves> buenas, llego justito para poder saludar ;)
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-15
<Avenger001> Hola entonces :D
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> son als 22 asi que bueno comienso yo solo parece
<ratman> supongo que primero comensare con lo de la ong
<ratman> ya en poco tendremos que firmar
<ratman> estaria todo ya pronto 
<ratman> por lo que la idea es hacer una reunion para a firma
<ratman> sabemos que es dificil que todos estemos 
<ratman> pero esperemos juntar las que se puedan y luego se iran agregando 
<ratman> estaria bueno ya comensar en enero a juntarlas
<ratman> preguntas
<gchaves> ratman: Macarena dice que ella podría llevar el papel para que lo firmen
<gchaves> igual creo que lo mejor es que los que podamos nos reunamos a firmar, aparte se pasea menos
<ratman> la idea es intentar primero reunir las que podamos 
<Avenger001> Qué perfil se necesita para poder firmar?
<ratman> los que no puedan se ira viendo si se le puede acercar o ellos ir
<ratman> primero 
<ratman> tenemos que firmar los que figuramso 
<ratman> en los estatutos
<ratman> y ademas
<ratman> juntar unas 30 y pico de firmas
<ratman> mas
<ratman> esas firmas son faciles ya que todos conocemos a alguno para ello 
<ratman> osea
<ratman> hay dos coonjuntos
<ratman> los que estan en directiva y comisiones
<ratman> y la de socios
 * ratman esto por lo que tengo entendido 
<ratman> que pablo si me equivoco me corrija
<ratman> para firmar creo que lo necesario es mayor de edad
<ratman> luego de la firmas se compra unos libros y demas y se presenta
<ratman> y ya estaria en tramite
<ratman> bueno 
<ratman> hay un tema que llego hace 2 dias
<ratman> voy a tirarlo a ver que opinan
<ratman> alguno conoce que es cesol 
<ratman> ?
 * ratman se pregunta si lo tan leyendo jejeje
<gchaves> si, pero no tengo idea de qué es
<ratman> bueno es un grupo 
<ratman> sus siglas significa centro de estudio de software libre
<ratman> estuvieron aportando para la ley de SL en el estado 
<ratman> se nos ha hecho una invitacion
<ratman> si no tienen inconvenientes la pego aqui 
<ratman> ?
<gchaves> por mi dale
<ratman> bueno asumire como un si 
<ratman> CESoL invita a Ud. y por su intermedio a la comunidad que integra, a discutir la posibilidad de actuar conjuntamente a partir de febrero de 2013 para continuar promoviendo el uso del Software Libre y el proyecto de Ley aprobado en Diputados, apuntando a su aprobación definitiva en el Senado. 
<ratman> Entendemos que ésta,  como tantas, es una construcción social de todos los que han puesto sus esfuerzos a lo largo del tiempo, cada cual con su nivel de posibilidades y por lo tanto que todos los que participamos hoy debemos aunar esfuerzos en esta instancia decisiva.
<gchaves> estaba leyendo la página ahora (http://cesol.org.uy/)
<ratman> Las ideas que proponemos para acordar son las siguientes:
<ratman> 1. Promover la Ley desde una visión positiva, debatiendo en conjunto nuestras ideas con los adversarios de la misma.
<ratman> 2. Promover la aprobación de la Ley tal como fue votada por Diputados, entendiendo que toda modificación puede causar que la Ley no sea votada en 2013 y en consecuencia en este período parlamentario. Toda Ley es mejorable, ésta no escapa a la regla, pero preferimos una Ley aprobada que una Ley perfecta que no sale de comisión.
<ratman> 3. Promover la creación de una estrategia de trabajo conjunta, donde de manera consensuada, apoyemos el proyecto y entre todos podamos debatir y convencer a más sectores de la sociedad sobre las virtudes de la Ley y sus efectos positivos.
<ratman> 4. Cada organización, de acuerdo a su propósito, tendrá diferentes argumentos y puntos que enfatizar en defensa del proyecto, pero se tratará en todo momento de actuar coordinadamente, cuidando el mensaje público para no crear confusión ni flancos débiles.
<ratman> 5. Proponemos crear un grupo formado por representantes elegidos por cada grupo participante para analizar esta propuesta el día lunes 28/01/2012 a las 18 hs. (en dependencias de la UdelaR).
<ratman> ese es e texto que llego 
<ratman> como grupo deberiamso ver si nos intereza participar, 
<ratman> teniendo en cuenta todo lo que hay para este año
<ratman> ubuconla, lanzamiento talleres y bueno lo ya habaldo 
<gchaves> si, creo que uno de los mayores obstaculos es el tiempo
<ratman> el tema es que seria necesario 2 representantes
<ratman> por lo menos 
<ratman> y que se pueda
<ratman> aunque no dice de numero 
<ratman> podria ser may y rotar
<gchaves> te diría que voy, pero seguro con mis horarios después no pueda cumplir :(
<ratman> primero se tendria que ver si hay interes del grupo 
<ratman> el cual creo que si 
 * gchaves está de acuerdo
<PabloRubianes> Sí creo que hay interes 
<ratman> àrece reunion de 2 gchaves
<ratman> eje
<ratman> yo puedo ir algun lunes pero temo sobrecargarme
<ratman> de cosas
<ratman> igualmente lo podemos hacer rotativo 
<ratman> hagamso un mail para ver quien mas
<PabloRubianes> Toy sufriendo problemas técnicos 
<virusuy> buenas
<ratman> buenas
<EduardoR> Hola :)
<ratman> asi que anoto carta llamado a ver quien le intereza estar en representacion 
<ratman> de ubuntu 
<EduardoR> se me hizo un poco tarde 
 * SergioMeneses saluda a todos
<ratman> edu
<ratman> tamso con lo de la carta
<ratman> de cesol 
<EduardoR> que bueno!
<ratman> cual es tu opinion de ella
<gchaves> +1 a mandar un mail para ver quien puede/quiere
<ratman> si hay algo de aporte
<EduardoR> a favor de 
<EduardoR> ir, a donde sea que se haga
<ratman> estaba planteando hacer un mail de llamado a ver quien esta interezado en representar
<EduardoR> mandarlo a la lista?
<ratman> en la reuniones llamemola inter grupal 
<ratman> sip pensaba en eso 
<EduardoR> +1
<EduardoR> sabés si definieron donde es?
<ratman> udelar
<ratman> tengo que buscar la dire
<EduardoR> es algo indefinido...
<ratman> el jueves estare yendo a la reunion de cesol
<EduardoR> "udelar" no es un lugar
<EduardoR> es "Universidad de la Republica", son un montón de Facultades... 
<ratman> oki 
<EduardoR> creí que estaba  "a determinar"
<ratman> toy mandando un pedido de mas informacion
<EduardoR> genial
<EduardoR> que te parece llevar "nuestro documento"?
<EduardoR> es algo contrario, pero es algo 
<EduardoR> digo, es contrario a uno de los puntos, relativo a no generar "dispersion de opiniones"
<ratman> el que armamos
<ratman> vistes que lo modifique
<ratman> al fina
<EduardoR> Pero es uno de los puntos con los que nos "atacaron"
<EduardoR> no lo ví, me disculpo, en realidad, debí hacerlo
 * ratman que nos atacaron quien 
<EduardoR> pero lo pongo con comillas, porque usaron el término "enemigos", muy desproporcionado
<Naudy> buenas noches saludos
<ratman> a qyueb nos referimos 
<ratman> cuti
<ratman> o cesol
 * ratman se perdio
<gchaves> EduardoR, ratman: por dónde fue eso? no me enteré (tampoco es que esté muy metido)
<EduardoR> estaba diciendo cosas de memoria
<ratman> supongo que hace referencias a la carta de la cuti
<ratman> que salio en prensa contra la ley de SL
<EduardoR> usa el término "adversarios", cuando me parece que es exagerado, porque ni siquiera estavan en contra
<gchaves> ok, eso si la leí, y también la respueta del PP
<ratman> no recuerdo esa palabra
<ratman> a si
<EduardoR> para mi lo que importa era lo que se habló en el Parlamento
<ratman> se refiere a lso adversarios de la ley
<ratman> que son 
<EduardoR> la UTI, no pinncha ni corta
<ratman> la cuti y agesic
<ratman> principalmente
<EduardoR> AGESIC es Presidencia, Poder Ejecutivo
<ratman> nop 
<ratman> es una agencia
<ratman> de presidencia
<ratman> eso si 
<EduardoR> tampoco , es Poder Legislativo la que lo tiene ahora
<ratman> pero ello tan en contra
<ratman> bueno no importa
<ratman> los que se openen son ellos dos por prensa
<ratman> y demas
<ratman> a ellos se refieren con adversarios
<EduardoR> los puntos que hay que respoonder son los del legislador que pusos las "dudas" sobre la mesa!
<ratman> edu tamso habalndo del doc
<gchaves> sin ofender, pero no es mejor que sigamos con los temas y de ultima después volvemos a este?
 * ratman esta pensando que se esta diluyend otodo 
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> cual es el tema?
<ratman> la invitacion
<ratman> a participar
<ratman> cuando participemso le podemos decir eso 
<ratman> si queiren hacemos uan reunion 
<ratman> y les explico el tema de la ley 
<ratman> y el panorama 
<ratman> ahora sigamso con reunion
<EduardoR> la carta se mandó a la lista?
<ratman> se mando a mi porque me conocen
<ratman> que estoy en ubuntu utruguay
<ratman> y estoy en el concejo 
<ratman> y ademas formo parte de cesol
<ratman> a eso se referia
<ratman> la pregunta
<ratman> ??
<EduardoR> Autocrítica: Como estamos discutiendo de una carta que nadie mas que los 5 del consejo conocemos?
<ratman> ediu
<ratman> continua tu la reunion4
<gchaves> EduardoR: ratman lo contó hace un rato
<ratman> hice lo que pude
<ratman> ya no hablo 
<EduardoR> ok, llegue tarde, Sorry
<gchaves> para mi lo mejor con eso es informar al resto por la lista, y ver quien puede y quiere
<ratman> +1
<gchaves> creo que en general todos pensamos que es bueno ayudar, pero el tema es los tiempos y las ganas que puedan contribuir cada uno
<EduardoR> La invitación  es abierta?
<ratman> sip y es bueno que todo participemos
<ratman> las regals para mi son simple sea quien sea que vaya
<ratman> solo actua de representante
<ratman> si hay que decidir algo lo resolvemso en las reuniones
<ratman> los representantes no son decitorios 
<EduardoR> Representante sin voto, entonces?
<ratman> aunque sean del concejo
<ratman> osea actuamso como grupo 
<EduardoR> aclaro que solo quiero saber
<ratman> asi lo pienso yo 
<ratman> otro puede opinar
<ratman> distinto
<gchaves> si, si se eligen representantes es lo que deberían hacer, transmitir la opinión del grupo
<gchaves> más allá de una opinión personal
<EduardoR> Entonces es un llamado a "representantes" , no es "a que vayan..."
<ratman> es la idea, al final son representabntes de grups
<gchaves> podrían ser las dos cosas
<EduardoR> alguno puede querer ir por su cuenta
<ratman> 5. Proponemos crear un grupo formado por representantes elegidos por cada grupo participante para analizar esta propuesta el día lunes 28/01/2012 a las 18 hs. (en dependencias de la UdelaR).
<EduardoR> por eso preguntaba si era "abierta"
<gchaves> eso depende de cesol más que de nosotros
<ratman> el punto 5 dice eso 
<ratman> nop
<ratman> cesol es un grupo mas
<ratman> no decide
<ratman> es una idea que parte de alli 
<ratman> pero no es la idea el controlar otros grupos 
<ratman> sino comunicarse
<EduardoR> Perfecto
<ratman> y intercambiar
<gchaves> si entendí bien la idea es tener un marco común para que todos los grupos discutan entre todos, y se coordinen
<ratman> cesol tendra sus representantes
<EduardoR> bueno, hacemos eso entonces "Un llamado a ser representante"
<ratman> bien 
<gchaves> +1
<ratman> +1
<EduardoR> +1
<ratman> bueno el primer tema 
<ratman> que hablamso 
<ratman> edu
<ratman> fue lo de la ong
<ratman> hay qu ever iuna fecha
<ratman> para una reunion 
<ratman> para las firmas
<ratman> y aprobechamso para un taller de esos de consulas tal vez
<EduardoR> tenemos lugar?
<ratman> nop
<ratman> lo toy plantenado 
<ratman> de nuevo 
<EduardoR> el mnav no está disponible, creo
<ratman> oki 
<EduardoR> es muy complicado ahora pedirlo
<ratman> hablemso con daniel 
<ratman> a ver como podemso hacer
<ratman> tal vez por ejemplo yo estpy en cv
<ratman> tal vez arios puedan pasar por mi laburo 
<ratman> y firmar
<ratman> y luego llevarlo otro y asi ir juntando 
<EduardoR> creo que la ong y lo del taller lo tenemos atado y no debería, ok?
<ratman> oki
<ratman> yo dije taller pero podria ser solo firma y reunion de cerveza
<EduardoR> lugar para juntar firmas es una cosa, y taller es otra
<EduardoR> y exclusivamente en ese orden
<ratman> lo dije para que no sea sooo firmo y me voy 
<EduardoR> primero firma :)
<ratman> no se
<ratman> fue solo idea
<EduardoR> nos falta un contacto en un club
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> bueno si no hay mas temas
<ratman> close
<ratman> ??
<EduardoR> algo que sea fácil de ir hacer un taller y nos vamos sin tanta infraestructura
<ratman> sip es verdad
<ratman> hay que ver cuantos estamso dispuestos a ser socios y pagar la modica cuota
<EduardoR> que tal si ademas hacemos un llamado a lugares para hacer un taller?
<ratman> 50 pesos no es nada
<ratman> ejje
<EduardoR> en otro mail
 * ratman malo 
<EduardoR> ok, vos manda lo de Cesol
<ratman> me fu al carajo perdona
<ratman> es el wisky
<EduardoR> y yo mando el pedido de lugares parta taller
<EduardoR> los fermentos son peligrosos
<EduardoR> por eso yo le doy al yogurt
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> yo quiero el taller en Maldonado
<ratman> sip taria bueno 
<ratman> sobre todo para hoy
<ratman> este mes
<ratman> jejee
 * ratman malo 
<EduardoR> jijiji
<EduardoR> bueno, es la hora es la hora....
<EduardoR> finalizamos y el resto es joda :)
<ratman> bueno quedo 4 cosas creo 
<ratman> no tuv mal aunque me extrese
<ratman> :(
<kiov> puedo pedir un resumen de lo que hablaron en los ultimos 10m?
<ratman> pegarle a kiov
<EduardoR> +1
 * kiov +1, pero se me cayo la conexión
<ratman> edu resumen
<EduardoR> yo que?
<ratman> jee
<ratman> bueno veamso parece que hoy laburo yo 
<gchaves> yo tengo un resumen, pero no cubre los últimos 10m
<ratman> que fue lo ultimo 
<ratman> que tienes
<gchaves> resumiendo para no pegar mucho por acá
<gchaves> Firma de papeles ONG: acciones
<gchaves> Propuesta reunión para juntar la mayor parte de las firmas.
<gchaves> Macarena se ofrece a ir a recolectar las firmas que puedan faltar.
<ratman> lo iba a hacer por privado jeje
<EduardoR> Ratman manda carta de representante ante  Cesol
<EduardoR> Eduardor manda pedido de lugares parta taller / recoleccion de firmas
 * gchaves se perdió en la conversación
 * EduardoR se refiere a la lista de ubuntu-uy
 * gchaves está leyendo el irclog ahora que actualizó
<EduardoR> esa eran las últimas
<EduardoR> En Maldonado hay 2 que firman seguro ;)
<gchaves> sale sábado de firmas y playa?
 * EduardoR le gusta la comunidad :)
 * ratman playa no 
<EduardoR> de noche tambien hay playa
<EduardoR> no la cierran, por ahora
<ratman> caida
<Navatta> y el ubuntu la?
<EduardoR> es para el miercoles :S
<ratman> por pedido ubuconla se trata lso miercoles
<EduardoR> que vienen de otros países
<EduardoR> la gente que viene de lejos no va a venir tambien los lunes, le sale caro
<Naudy> lol
<EduardoR> :)
<Navatta> jaja
<EduardoR> Les cuento cortito
<EduardoR> PAblo está rehaciendo una plantilla web para cambiar el site
<EduardoR> yo estoy terminando el administrador de noticias de Ubuntu-uy, que luego se adaptará al de UbuConLa
<EduardoR> referido al site web
<EduardoR> Había propuesto hacer un llamado a ideas LoCas
<EduardoR> PAra qu eno sea solo conferencias
<EduardoR> Pueden ser algo mas lúdico como juegos, un karaoke 
<Navatta> Karaoke jajaja
<EduardoR> yo sigo colgado con Performous, ya probé cantar, pero falta usarlo como guitarra y como plataforma de baile
<EduardoR> llamado a propuestas distintas, o como se lalme
<EduardoR> *llame
<EduardoR> Naudy: dice que trae las chicas....
<Navatta> jajajja
<Naudy> lol
<Naudy> Chilenas, Argentina o Venezolnas
<Naudy> ?
<Naudy> en Venezuela esta muchas chicas Geeks
<Naudy> para exportar
<Naudy> :)
<EduardoR> tienes que pasarnos las fórmula...
<Naudy> sera en buquebus q pasaran todas
<Naudy> jajajaa
<EduardoR> otra puede ser Cosplays
<EduardoR> o disfraces, pero no tenemos tanto tema para eso
<Naudy> en Arg ni el Cl no he visto tantas chicas Geek como las estas Colombia y Venezuela , si no preguntenle a SergioMeneses 
<Naudy> que el flisol de cucuta se llena q uno parece un ventilador
<Naudy> jajajaa
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> para mi que es algo en el agua....
<Naudy> creo q es la coleccion de tux q tiene el SergioMeneses  y lleva para los evento alla en colombia
<Naudy> jajajaja
<EduardoR> Yo veo que aqui los festivales de Cosplays se llenan de gente
<Avenger001> La Montevideo Comics se llena de cosplayers
<EduardoR> hay que armar algo que de para hacer cosplays
<EduardoR> pero solo me imagino Firefox,....
<EduardoR> yo voy de cono naranja VLC :P
<Avenger001> Tux, Firefox...
<Avenger001> Un quetzal
<EduardoR> muchos de gatitos lince u ocelote
<Naudy> EduardoR,  creo q es cafe colombiano debe tener algo
<Naudy> jajajaja
<EduardoR> alguna cola anillada
<Avenger001> No quiero saber de especimenes de sexo femenino con cosplays de Firefox...
<gchaves> bueno gente, los dejo que voy a ver si ceno y duermo
<gchaves> un abrazo
<Naudy> el SergioMeneses  esta mudo no quiere decir los secretos cafeleros q tiene alla en colombia
<Naudy> jajajaja
<ratman> yo tambien
<ratman> nos vemso mañana
<EduardoR> El que venga de aMule seguro es un fanfarrón
<Naudy> lol
<Naudy> EduardoR,  tu eres talla M? o L?
<EduardoR> creo que M
<Naudy> crees jajaja
 * EduardoR esta pensando en cambio de camisetas???
<Naudy> si
<EduardoR> si, si si, soy M   :)
<Naudy> EduardoR,  el otro dia en Colonia de Sacramento pedi una camisa talla M y la Sra me trajo una decia en la talla "2"
<Naudy> y le dije esa no mes mi talla y me dijo si esa te queda bien
<Naudy> jajajaja
<EduardoR> nunca oí de talal 2, pero quizás lo convirtieron S M L XL ..
<Naudy> si en donde tiene la talla tiene un 2 la verdad no se de pais sera importada esa camisa
<EduardoR> hay que rediseñar las camisetas anteriores
<EduardoR> hace como un año que no hacemos
<Naudy> en el FudconLatam quedaron varias pero esa se evaporaron como el agua en verano
<Naudy> jajajaja
<Naudy> la yo cambie con SergioMeneses  esa la diseña una amiga en caracas
<EduardoR> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/File:T-shirt-FUDCon-LATAM-2009.svg
<EduardoR> tatica?
<Naudy> EduardoR,  el año pasado fue un diseño diferente a ese q clocastes
<EduardoR> recién veo el 2009
<EduardoR> bueno, avanzamos un poco con las reuniones, en enero aqui nadie quiere hacer nada
<Naudy> http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/7897729986/in/set-72157631300554016
<Naudy> EduardoR,  esto lo se lleva el SergioMeneses  a los eventos en colombia http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/7897547516/in/set-72157631300554016
<SergioMeneses> oe uds si hablan a mis espaldas
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Naudy> claro 
<Naudy> jajaja
<EduardoR> jajaja
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones todos los lunes de 22:00 a 23:00hs con temas de Ubuntu-uy. y todos los miércoles a las 23:00 a 00:00hs. como tema organización de UbuConLA. -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenos dias a todos los NO BOTS del canal
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<nramirezuy> a los bots tambien
 * CarlosNeyPastor piensa que nramirezuy es más amable que él ya que saluda también a los BOTS
<nramirezuy> digamos que detras de cada bot hay una persona que lee los logs (?
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja jajaja esa es buena
<CarlosNeyPastor> ayer yo era uno de esos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ayer me puse a leer logs de Ubuntu-uy
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-16
<ratman> quiero una de estas
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djc8FPHs45o&feature=player_embedded
<nramirezuy> Alguien por ahi?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-17
<PabloRubianes> buenas
 * unimix nota que "Va_cayendo gente al baile"
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no esperes mucho
<PabloRubianes> un error de logistica metio la reunion a la misma hora del clasico de verano
<PabloRubianes> esta por empezar
<unimix> me conformo con tres o cuatro y casi que hago una fiesta
<PabloRubianes> de uru vamos a ser 3
<PabloRubianes> con suerte
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> che, pero tienen que poner un futbolero a organizar el calendario de actividades
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<PabloRubianes> pusimos a uno que puso una reunion en un partido de uruguay y en el clasico la misma semana
<PabloRubianes> no encara nada
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> nah, hablen con el urgente ;)
<PabloRubianes> ya le dije que entre a ver el calendario de partidos antes de hacer anuncios
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden?
<unimix> si, razonablemente en orden, por ahora (bien sudaca lo mio)
<unimix> voy a ver si pico algo ahora asi estoy mas tranqui durante la reunion
<PabloRubianes> si yo estoy cocinando tambien
<Avenger001> Con permiso...
<PabloRubianes> hola Avenger001 
<Avenger001> Buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola, la reunion empieza en un rato
<PabloRubianes> ta todo el mundo medio callado hoy
<Avenger001> Lo sé, sólo saludo.
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> vamos a ver si arrancamos esto asi no se estiende
<lmartinezh> Buenas noches, saludos desde Venezuela
<PabloRubianes> les parece?
<PabloRubianes> quien esta?
<PabloRubianes> hola lmartinezh 
<unimix> buenas noches para todos
<EuzkoArima> buenas noches a todos
<unimix> dale PabloRubianes, me parece buenisimo empezar en horario
<EuzkoArima> +1
<Avenger001> Buenas noches a todos
<PabloRubianes> asi dura 1 hora y no terminamos de madrugada en uy
<unimix> ;)
<PabloRubianes> bueno mas que nada esta reunion era para volver luego de las fiestas
<PabloRubianes> y sacarnos la pachorra
<PabloRubianes> novedades hasta el momento no hay muchas
<PabloRubianes> paso recuento
<unimix> la idea es realizar reuniones todos los miercoles de aqui en adelante, cierto ?
<PabloRubianes> 1
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<PabloRubianes> y hacer cosas
<PabloRubianes> no solo hablar
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<unimix> muy bien dicho
<PabloRubianes> bueno paso a hacer el recuento
<PabloRubianes> 1
<PabloRubianes> lugar:
<PabloRubianes> el estado de eso es
<Naudy> Buenas a todos
<PabloRubianes> tenemos reservadas los dias en la facultad de arquitectura, falta el ok final y eduador mando la carta para obtenerlo
<PabloRubianes> pero en 95% ya esta pronto eso
<PabloRubianes> 2
<PabloRubianes> hotel
<unimix> o sea, queda por cumplir una formalidad ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix si, el ok lo tenemos falta la parte formal solament
<PabloRubianes> e
<unimix> excelente !!
<PabloRubianes> el hotel para los que vengan, eduardor hablo con uno y nos pidieron un estimado de gente para ofrecer descuentos
<PabloRubianes> ibamos a hablar con otros
<PabloRubianes> pero la idea es que los que vengan vayan a uno todos, asi el descuento es mayor
<unimix> alguna fecha comprometida o comveniente para confirmar contingente ?
<PabloRubianes> como hicimos nosotros en argentina
<PabloRubianes> no, con el hotel es recien las primeras charlas
<PabloRubianes> eduardor le hace soporte y tiene llegada
<unimix> ah, ok
<PabloRubianes> pero cuanto antes confirmen mejor 
<PabloRubianes> 3
<PabloRubianes> sponsor
<PabloRubianes> repeti el pedido a canonical como me habian pedido, y copie a beuno y unimix 
<PabloRubianes> por ahora sin novedad
<unimix> si, claro, el tema es que yo ya tengo charlado esto con por lo menos cuatro personas mas pero asi, con tanta anticipacion, puede pasar cualquier imprevisto y cambia el numero final
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que buscar mas sponsors
<PabloRubianes> unimix, claro
<PabloRubianes> eso fue lo que paso en 2012 nosotros llegamos a ser 10 y fuimos 4
<unimix> Me preocupa el silencio de radio de Canonical ... en realidad mas de la persona que contactamos que de la empresa
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> voy a hablar con beuno de eso 
<unimix> en principio no tomaria el sponsorship de Canonical como un hecho
<PabloRubianes> sobre lo otro, no pidieron reservas ahora, solo un estimado por arriba
<unimix> lo cual nos agrega una dificultad adicional, pero es mejor que contar con algo que posiblemente no tengamos
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<PabloRubianes> 4
<PabloRubianes> el sitio tengo que hablar con lucas asi me manda unas imagenes
<PabloRubianes> pero tengo bastante hecho
<PabloRubianes> la semana que viene estaria
<PabloRubianes> el primero
<PabloRubianes> eduardo tiene otro pedazo hecho
<unimix> va a quedar muy bueno el website
<PabloRubianes> esperemos
<unimix> Edu y Lucas le estan poniendo mucha energia al tema
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> regulando, pero sin abandonar
<PabloRubianes> tengo entendido que el cordobes tambien
<PabloRubianes> el de blender
<PabloRubianes> escoyez
<unimix> otro idolo del diseño grafico
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> un punto flojo por ahora es las propuestas de charlas
<PabloRubianes> no hay muchas
<PabloRubianes> eso se tendria que promocionar mas
<unimix> yo tengo que enviar un par, mis disculpas
<unimix> sisi, coincido
<PabloRubianes> y tenia pensado proponer un grupo de prensa, que aparte es genial para que gente que no sea de UY participe
<unimix> que tareas tendria a cargo ese grupo ?
<EuzkoArima> yo estoy viendo de armar alguna charla, pero todavía no avance (asi que mandarla todavía ni en sueños)
<PabloRubianes> unimix, promocion y generar materiales para el blog
<PabloRubianes> notas a los expositores y participantes
<lmartinezh> Una pregunta en relación a las charlas, en el caso de postulaciones de otros países contaran con patrocinios
<PabloRubianes> cosas generales para crear espeectativa
<PabloRubianes> lmartinezh, el tema patrocinios para venir por ahora es nulo
<unimix> ok. sobre eso recuerdo que en algun momento habiamos charlado sobre hacer reportajes y publicarlos, onda los que aparecen en Full Circle o los que se hacen en las UDS
<PabloRubianes> estamos abiertos a que una persona o Loco team consigan un sponsor y que eso se use para venir
<PabloRubianes> pero no tenemos medios para traer a nadie nosotros
<lmartinezh> Les comento que eso limita la participación internacional :(
<unimix> salvo haciendo una "vaquita"
<PabloRubianes> lmartinezh, lo sabemos
<unimix> lmartinezh, por eso presentamos el pedido a Canonical
<PabloRubianes> pero no hay plata por ahora
<unimix> para usar ese dinero en solventar viajes
<lmartinezh> Han pensado  streaming de video, así es más fácil participar
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si como esos reportajes asi se conoce a la gente
<unimix> si, exacto PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> lmartinezh, si pero eso lo vamos a definir sobre la fecha con los tecnicos del lugar a ver si nos dan una salida adecuada
<PabloRubianes> sino no, porque no queremos tener problemas tecnicos
<unimix> lmartinezh, si, hablamos de streaming pero eso estara sujeto a disponiblidad de recursos de parte de la facultad de arquitectura, por lo menos de su enlace a Internet hasta un server que atienda el streaming masivo
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> por ahora eso es un deseo mas que nada
<lmartinezh> Estoy a la orden si desean tomar como alternativa transmisiones de video para algunas charlas internacionales, podemos usar hangouts u otro servicio
<unimix> de todas formas la alternativa al streaming es grabar video, como se hizo el año pasado en BsAs
<PabloRubianes> el problema es subirlo
<unimix> y ... publicarlos !! (mea culpa)
<PabloRubianes> lmartinezh, gracias
<PabloRubianes> pero queremos charlas presenciales
<PabloRubianes> el streaming seria para la audiencia internacional
<unimix> si, el los hangouts de G+ andan muy bien
<PabloRubianes> lmartinezh, pero ayuda con el grupo de prensa o otras cosas son muy bienvenidas
<PabloRubianes> :)
<unimix> me sacaste las palabras de la boca PabloRubianes. Las actividades de promocion son el punto critico de este tipo de acontecimientos y nuestro lado mas flaco
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> dado que ninguno de nosotros somos (creo) RRPP, expertos en marketing, publicistas, etc.
<lmartinezh> Ok, avisenme en quepuedo colaborarles en la distancia
<unimix> por lo tanto nuestros contactos no son medios de comunicacion (salvo que uno trabaje ahi)
<lmartinezh> Podemos tocar eltema de las redes sociales, que tal van con eso?
<PabloRubianes> lmartinezh, tenemos usuarios en todas
<PabloRubianes> unimix, averiguaron quien tiene el twitter?
<unimix> todo lo que se realice fuera de los ambitos "nerds" estara muy bien. Es decir, G+, Identi.ca, etc. es para la gente de siempre y lo que queremos es que el resto del mundo se entere
<unimix> no PabloRubianes, pero dame hasta la proxima reunion que lo averiguo
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> bueno y mas que nada creo que hay que hacer promocion del evento y del llamado a charlas
<unimix> lmartinezh, en esta etapa del proyecto lo que mas nos importa es que la gente se vaya enterando que esto esta en marcha, concretamente. Despues cada uno vera que hace al respecto
<unimix> por eso las actividades promocionales son fundamentales
<unimix> y cualquier ayuda siempre es mas que bienvenida
<unimix> voy a mandar un mail a la lista de ubuntu-ar preguntando quien ostenta la cuenta de T para UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> era alguien de alla
<unimix> y estoy casi seguro que en algun log de las reuniones del año pasado esta registrado quien abrio esa cuenta
<unimix> asi que si nadie contesta hare el trabajo de hormiga
<EuzkoArima> si no, mandamos un mensaje a esa cuenta pidiendo que contactarlo
<unimix> si, claro, tambien
<PabloRubianes> capaz que la hizo con un mail inventado y fuismos
<EuzkoArima> no creo
<EuzkoArima> ... espero :P
<PabloRubianes> alguno se le ocurre alguna cosa nueva_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EuzkoArima> nop, creo q para vencer la pachorra esta bien, en todo caso: tareas para hacer antes de la proxima reunion
<PabloRubianes> si, yo me voy a comunicar con beuno por el sponsoreo
<PabloRubianes> ustedes encuentran el twitter perdido
<PabloRubianes> y todos hacemos propaganda
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> Mail enviado por el tema Twitter
<lmartinezh> Por favor pueden indicarpor aquí cuales la lista de correos para unirme
<PabloRubianes> el grupo de ubuconla en launchpad tiene la lista
<PabloRubianes> launchpad.net/~ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> creo que es
<unimix> PabloRubianes, hagamos la primer entrevista. Armo un borrador y te lo paso para que me des tu opinion. Esto lo voy a hacer la semana que viene porque hasta entonces no puedo
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> para inagurar el blog del sitio
<unimix> exacto
<unimix> y que otros se animen
<unimix> seria muuuuyyy bueno que podamos entrevistar a miembros de otros LoCo Teams
<unimix> pero hagamos la primer experiencia entre nosotros para pulir detalles
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> y todo esto hay que publicarlo en el planet de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> ahi tambien hay que hacer promocion
<unimix> ok, hace mil años que no leo el Planet Ubuntu :P
<PabloRubianes> jajaa
<unimix> deberiamos enlazar el blog con el Planet, asi salen solitas las notas
<PabloRubianes> no se puede creo
<PabloRubianes> para ir a planet tenes que ser member
<PabloRubianes> yo las paso a ingles y las publico yo....
<unimix> sisi, habia un metodo para lograr eso a partir de ciertos tags
<PabloRubianes> no hay drama
<unimix> y estaba todo publicado para que cada blog personal pudiera subir las notas que hablan sobre Ubuntu, no todas
<unimix> por eso el tag
<PabloRubianes> si hay
<PabloRubianes> yo lo tengo seteado
<unimix> bueno, eso mismo tenemos que repetir en el blog de uBUcONla
<unimix> (faa, me salio descontracturada la sigla)
<PabloRubianes> unimix, pero no se si organizaciones pueden postear 
<PabloRubianes> igual post en espa;ol no se si sirven mucho
<unimix> why not ? Siempre que sea sobre Ubuntu y se valide como un Ubuntu Member ...
<PabloRubianes> lmartinezh, algo que si podes hacer facilmente es promocionar con otros miembros del grupo venezolano asi son mas en la organizacion
<PabloRubianes> unimix, so
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> he visto pocos, muy pocos, pero hay posts en español que se levantan en el Planet.
<PabloRubianes> si pero nadie les da bola
<PabloRubianes> si no son en ingles no tienen muchas visitas
<unimix> Si bien es cierto que los gringos deberan usar GTranslate para saber que se dice, seria una forma de hacer masa critica latinoamericana
<unimix> en un lugar predominantemente en Ingles
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> igual piden que postees en ingles cuando te anotas
<lmartinezh> ok excelente
<unimix> hagamos las notas bilingües
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> bueno vamos cerrando esto?
<unimix> ok entonces. Si, dale
<PabloRubianes> para la semana que viene en #ar?
<unimix> si te parece bien, sabes que siempre hay lugar.
<PabloRubianes> genial
<unimix> che, un detalle que no es menor. Habria que anotar estas reuniones en la lista de actividades de los LoCo Teams
<unimix> Los famosos reports
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> aqui en ARG tenemos ese tema super olvidado
<unimix> seria ideal que "alguien" de carne y hueso se hiciera cargo de esa pequeña pero importante tarea
<unimix> y que solo haga eso, como para que no se disperse y olvide
<PabloRubianes> yo consigo a alguien que los haga
<PabloRubianes> no se preocupen
<unimix> grande PabloRubianes !!
<EuzkoArima> entonces la semana que viene en #ubuntu-ar , misma hora, no ?
<unimix> entonces, la proxima reunion el miercoles 23 a las 22 ARG en #ubuntu-ar
<PabloRubianes> tenemos al pibe de los logs aca
<PabloRubianes> si eso mismo EuzkoArima 
<EuzkoArima> ok
<unimix> gracias por la reunion !
<EuzkoArima> Saludos a todos y nos leemos el miércoles que viene
<PabloRubianes> a ustedes
<PabloRubianes> dale
<unimix> gracias lmartinezh por habernos acompañado y que puedas convencer a tus compañeros de sumarse
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo
<lmartinezh> ok claro que si
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro saludos a todos
<unimix> yo tambien. Saludos para todos !! o/
<lmartinezh> cualquier cosa este es mi correo: linloremartiz@gmail.com
<lmartinezh> Saludos fue un gusto compartir
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos dias asterism
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<nramirezuy> CarlosNeyPastor
<nramirezuy> ayer agregue 2gb mas de ram a la pc y ahora se me reinicia unity
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> que raro
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero se reinicia solo unity?
<nramirezuy> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> probaste reiniciandolo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> o sea
<CarlosNeyPastor> el comando de reset
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<nramirezuy> ahora me esta pasando que se me cierra mozilla
<nramirezuy> no
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame un segundo que lo busco
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo en mi casa una gt520
<CarlosNeyPastor> de video y tuve problemas tambien
<CarlosNeyPastor> una solucion la colgue en la comunidad de g+
<CarlosNeyPastor> y la otra puede ser esta
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10450123/restaurar-unity-y-gnome-en-ubuntu-11_04.html
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi te dice como reinicar 
<CarlosNeyPastor> o si no intenta reinstalando
<CarlosNeyPastor> solo unity
<CarlosNeyPastor> noi todo el sistema
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo tengo que salir
<nramirezuy> ahora esta estable, ayer me hizo lo mismo cuando recien la prendi
<nramirezuy> creo q me voy a aguantar hoy y mañana, y despues de la licencia formateare asi ya actualizo a 12.10
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-18
<nramirezuy> bueno sdias
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos dias
<nramirezuy> al final era la memoria que estaba defectuosa
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> la cambiaron?
<CarlosNeyPastor> me alegro que sea eso
<nramirezuy> si la cambie ayer de tarde
<nramirezuy> como va la organizacion de la ubuconla?
<CarlosNeyPastor> la ultima reunion que hubo no me pude conectar por un par de problemas que me surgiieron 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no pude hacerlo con ninguna de las dos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> con la ubuntu-uy y con la ubuconla
<CarlosNeyPastor> todavia estoy por leer el log y hacer un resumen de lo que paso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<gchaves> Buenas
<gchaves> CarlosNeyPastor: de la del lunes tenos un resumen que le pasé a ratman
<gchaves> el miercoles no me conecté
<gchaves> si queres paso lo que tengo
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas gchaves 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<gchaves> todo bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, tranqui, proeocupado que ya me tome la taza de cafè y voy a tener que buscar otra
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, ratman me hizo llegar el resumen que hiciste, habiamos quedado que ibamos a hablar para si lo poniamos textual o le agregabamos algo o no
 * CarlosNeyPastor avisa que hoy es el cumpleaños de ratman
<gchaves> yo voy por la mitad de la primera y ya estoy pensando en ir a buscar otra
<CarlosNeyPastor> gchaves, el resumen que hiciste lo lei al otro dia de la reunion, en una charla con ratman me comento que habias hecho uno y le pedi que me lo envie
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta muy bueno el resumen qeu hiciste realmente
<gchaves> en realidad lo hice porque nunca encuentro nada como eso, y creo que está bueno que quede documentado de alguna manera
<gchaves> sencilla de leer y que no tengas que fumarte todo el log
<gchaves> igual le agregaría el log al final, o por lo menos las partes importantes
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, en la wiki del consejo, hay unos link de unos resumenes que hice en las reuniones anteriores
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, la pense a la del link
<CarlosNeyPastor> al log
<CarlosNeyPastor> o un txt que lo bajes de U1 o simil con el texto completo de la reunion 
<gchaves> en general me parece mejor que esté disponible más allá del log que se guarda en el server de ubuntu, como un respaldo
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> estaria bieno eso...
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola EduardoR
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estaS?
<EduardoR> si!   :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo tranqui?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que se cuenta?
<EduardoR> Hubo resumen de la reunion?
<EduardoR> creo quye la dejamos al final del chat
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay uno que lo hizo gchaves del lunes
<EduardoR> con Ratman
<EduardoR> PEro me preocupa si se publicó en algun lado
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunguna de las dos
<CarlosNeyPastor> hoy tengo dentista y me llevo el notebook para hacer el resumen de la del miecoes
<CarlosNeyPastor> y la del lunes voy a publicar la de gchaves 
<CarlosNeyPastor> entre hoy y mañana estan publicadas
<EduardoR> creo que habría que mandarla a la lista de mail
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo voy a publicar en g+ cuando testen disponibles y mandar un mail a la lista
<EduardoR> como diciendo "el lunes pasado se habló de tal cosa,...
<CarlosNeyPastor> estaria bueno 
<EduardoR> ... se decidió hacer esto y aquello
<EduardoR> propuse hacer una cosa y no la hice :/
<CarlosNeyPastor> no es mala la idea
<EduardoR> Ratman luego me aviso que no iba a mandar lo de Cesol a lalista hasta que no tuviera la direccion
<CarlosNeyPastor> direccion de?
<EduardoR> de la reunion de cesol
<EduardoR> dice quelo harán en "çUdelaR"
<EduardoR> Pero UdelaR no es un lugar
<CarlosNeyPastor> ah 
<CarlosNeyPastor> esa 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, me comento 
<EduardoR> es que la gente que trabaja allí es "su trabajo"
<EduardoR> y le llaman "UdelaR" y entre ellos se netienden
<EduardoR> Yo digo "Cultura"
<EduardoR> y es la Dirección Nacional de Cultura del MEC
<EduardoR> Hay "Cultura" en montones de OTROS lados
<EduardoR> eso pasa seguido
<EduardoR> para udelar, "CUltura" es "Extensión Universitaria"
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro
<CarlosNeyPastor> entiendo
<EduardoR> por eso me encantó cuando dicen que lo harán en "UdelaR"
<EduardoR> Andá saber....
<CarlosNeyPastor> sip
<CarlosNeyPastor> es que yo hable con Ratman por el tema Udelar y es Udelar pero la direccion???
<CarlosNeyPastor> no sabia nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo que conozco es Udelar = Podes encontrar a Cassinelli en una de esas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bien bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, trabajando, haciendo groserías para clonar un disco duro
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahí?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy puentenado una fuente para darle corriente a un disco duro, conectando por USB otro disco con otra fuente (también puenteada) y un pc con la lectora todo sata 2
<CarlosNeyPastor> una real groseria
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo que te dicen "nunca se debe hacer esto"
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, puede ser
<SergioMeneses> XD
<CarlosNeyPastor> si funciona me quedo feliz
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-19
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, como andaS?
* CarlosNeyPastor changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones todos los lunes de 22:00 a 23:00hs. con temas de Ubuntu-uy y todos los miércoles a las 23:00 a 00:00hs. como tema organización de UbuConLA. -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<ast3rismo> hola gente... probando mi nueva tablet
#ubuntu-uy 2013-01-20
<gatolocomclay> wow
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-14
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ping
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, pm
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: ok
#ubuntu-uy 2014-01-17
<CarlosNeyPastor> Nick CarlosNeyPastor
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-13
<magu42> lun ene 12 23:42:40 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-15
<magu42> mié ene 14 23:28:35 UYST 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-01-16
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 01:07:58)
#ubuntu-uy 2018-01-16
<Victortyau> buenos dias por aqui
<Victortyau> donde esta barba roja
<Victortyau> o barba negra
<Victortyau> no me acuerdo bien del nombre el boludo ese
#ubuntu-uy 2019-01-15
<sud0> -14
